# Music Choice: List of videos currently available



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

In the previous threads announcing and discussing the new Music Choice feature (where you can use the Video Download service to get free music videos -- just visit TiVo Central -> Find Programs & Downloads -> Download TV, Movies, & Web Video -> Music Videos from Music Choice), there were a few requests for the list of videos that are available.

Music Choice has added a lot of videos since launch, and they are now up to 2,532 videos available for you to watch!

Please bear in mind that these videos are subject to expiration (on the dates listed below).

Enjoy!

Best regards,
Stephen

!!!: Must Be The Moon	07/13/08
.38 Special: Caught Up In You	10/24/08
.38 Special: Second Chance	10/24/08
'Til Tuesday: Voices Carry	02/08/09
*NSYNC: Bye Bye Bye	02/01/09
*NSYNC: Girlfriend	11/02/08
*NSYNC: Tearin' Up My Heart	02/08/09
10 Years: Beautiful	06/08/08
10 Years: Wasteland	11/02/08
2 Pistols: She Got It	11/09/08
2Pac: California Love	11/02/08
2Pac: California Love (Remix)	10/24/08
2Pac: I Get Around	11/02/08
2Pac: Keep Ya Head Up	02/08/09
2XL: Magic City	08/24/08
3 Doors Down: Here By Me	11/02/08
3 Doors Down: It's Not My Time	06/08/08
3 Doors Down: Let Me Go	11/02/08
3 Doors Down: When I'm Gone	11/02/08
3 Inches Of Blood: The Goatriders Horde	02/08/09
3 Inches Of Blood: Trial Of Champions	06/08/08
30 Seconds To Mars: The Kill	11/02/08
36 Crazyfists: I'll Go Until My Heart Stops	02/08/09
36 Crazyfists: We Gave It Hell	06/08/08
4 Non Blondes: What's Up	02/08/09
4 Strings: Take Me Away	02/08/09
50 Cent: Ayo Technology	09/05/08
50 Cent: I Get Money	09/05/08
50 Cent: Still Will	06/29/08
50 Cent: Straight To The Bank	02/08/09
50 Cent: Wanksta	02/08/09
A Cursive Memory: Everything	02/08/09
A Fine Frenzy: Almost Lover (Version 2)	02/08/09
A Life Once Lost: Firewater Joyride	02/08/09
A. Pinks: If My Hood Could Talk	08/24/08
Aaliyah: Age Ain't Nothing But A Number	08/24/08
Aaliyah: At Your Best (You Are Love)	11/02/08
Aaron Carter: Aaron's Party (Come Get It)	02/01/09
ABC: Poison Arrow	10/24/08
Ace Hood: Cash Flow	06/08/08
Adassa: No Me Compares	06/08/08
Aerosmith: Dude (Looks Like A Lady)	10/24/08
Aerosmith: Love In An Elevator	10/24/08
Affiliate: Dope Boy For Real	11/10/08
AFI: Miss Murder	11/02/08
AFI: Silver & Cold	11/02/08
Afro Cuban All Stars: Habana del Este	01/25/09
Against Me!: Don't Lose Touch	11/02/08
Agnostic Front: Addiction	08/08/08
Agnostic Front: Peace	02/08/09
Aiden: Moment	12/07/08
Air Supply: Lost In Love	10/24/08
Air Supply: The One That You Love	02/08/09
Air: Le Soleil Est Pres De Moi	02/08/09
Air: Mer du Japon	02/08/09
Airbourne: Too Much, Too Young, Too Fast	12/28/08
AK-7: El Avion De Las Tres	06/29/08
Ak-7: La Llamada	11/16/08
Akon: Don't Matter	11/02/08
Akon: I Wanna Love You	11/02/08
Akon: Locked Up	11/02/08
Akon: Lonely	11/02/08
Akon: Sorry, Blame It On Me	11/02/08
Akwid: Jamas Imagine	09/07/08
Akwid: Ombligo A Ombligo	06/29/08
Akwid: Que Quiere La Nena	11/02/08
Alacranes Musical: Por Tu Amor	11/02/08
Alacranes Musical: Sin Tu Amor	06/29/08
Alacranes Musical: Vete Ya	11/02/08
Alan Jackson: A Woman's Love	11/02/08
Alan Jackson: Don't Rock The Jukebox	11/02/08
Alan Jackson: It's Five O' Clock Somewhere	09/05/08
Alan Jackson: Small Town Southern Man	06/08/08
Albita: El Chico Chevere	11/02/08
Albita: Ta' Bueno Ya	11/02/08
Alejandro Fernandez: Canta Corazon	11/02/08
Alejandro Fernandez: Me Dedique A Perderte	06/29/08
Alex Guadino: Destination Calabria	02/08/09
Alexis & Fido: Eso Ehh...!!	11/02/08
Alexis & Fido: Me Quiere Besar	09/05/08
Alexis & Fido: Soy Igual Que Tu	06/08/08
Algebra: Run N Hide	06/08/08
Ali & Gipp: Hard In Da Paint	08/24/08
Alice In Chains: Angry Chair	02/08/09
Alice In Chains: Down In A Hole	02/08/09
Alice In Chains: I Stay Away	02/08/09
Alice In Chains: No Excuses	11/02/08
Alice In Chains: We Die Young	11/02/08
Alicia Keys: Alicia Keys -Artist of the Month	08/18/08
Alicia Keys: Alicia Keys Naked	08/18/08
Alicia Keys: If I Ain't Got You	11/02/08
Alicia Keys: Like You'll Never See Me Again	06/08/08
Alicia Keys: Teenage Love Affair	06/29/08
Alien Ant Farm: Smooth Criminal	11/02/08
Alison Krauss & Robert Plant: Gone, Gone, Gone (Done Moved On)	02/08/09
Alison Krauss: Simple Love	09/05/08
All That Remains: Not Alone	02/08/09
All That Remains: Tattered On My Sleeve	02/08/09
All Time Low: Coffee Shop Soundtrack	07/13/08
Allison: Aqui	11/02/08
Allison: Fragil	11/02/08
ALO: Maria	10/19/08
Alter Bridge: Rise Today	09/05/08
Alter Bridge: Ties That Bind	10/12/08
Aly & A.J.: Chemicals React	09/05/08
Aly & A.J.: Greatest Time Of Year	02/01/09
Aly & A.J.: No One	06/08/08
Aly & A.J.: No One	10/24/08
Aly & A.J.: Potential Breakup Song	02/01/09
Aly & A.J.: Rush	02/01/09
Amber Pacific: Fall Back Into My Life	11/02/08
Amber: Melt With The Sun (Hex Hector Remix)	02/08/09
Amel Larrieux: For Real	09/05/08
Ami Rushes: Battlefield	11/02/08
Amon Amarth: Cry Of The Blackbirds	02/08/09
Amon Amarth: Death In Fire	02/08/09
Amos Lee: Shout Out Loud	02/08/09
Amy Winehouse: Back To Black	09/05/08
Amy Winehouse: Rehab	11/02/08
Amy Winehouse: You Know I'm No Good	06/08/08
Anais: Solo Mio	11/02/08
Anais: Tu Amor No Es Garantia	11/02/08
Anberlin: The Unwinding Cable Car	06/08/08
Andre Carr: The Words Out	11/02/08
Andy's Val Gourmet: El Chacarron	11/02/08
Angel & Khriz: Carita de Angel 06/08/08
Angel City: Do You Know	02/08/09
Angel City: Love Me Right	02/08/09
Angel Y Khriz: La Vecina	06/08/08
Angels and Airwaves: Everything's Magic	09/05/08
Angels and Airwaves: Secret Crowds	02/08/09
Angels and Airwaves: The War (Live)	11/02/08
Angie Stone: Baby	06/29/08
Angie Stone: Sometimes	06/29/08
Anna Nalick: Breathe (2 AM)	11/02/08
Anthony Hamilton: Sista Big Bones	11/02/08
Anthrax: Caught In A Mosh	02/08/09
Anti-Flag: The Bright Lights Of America	06/29/08
Antonio Carmona: Para Que Tu No Llores	11/16/08
Antwaun Stanley: I Can Do Anything	11/30/08
Aqualung: Brighter Than Sunshine	02/08/09
Arch Enemy: Ravenous (Live)	01/11/09
Arch Enemy: Revolution Begins	11/10/08
Arctic Monkeys: Fake Tales Of San Francisco	11/02/08
Aretha Franklin: Freeway Of Love	02/08/09
Aretha Franklin: Sisters Are Doin' It For Themselves	10/24/08
Armand Van Helden: Hear My Name	02/08/09
Armand Van Helden: Into Your Eyes	02/08/09
Armand Van Helden: NYC Beat	02/08/09
Armand Van Helden: Touch Your Toes	02/08/09
Armin Van Buuren: Love You More	02/08/09
As Fast As: Florida Sunshine	11/02/08
As I Lay Dying: 94 Hours	02/08/09
As I Lay Dying: Nothing Left	02/08/09
As I Lay Dying: The Darkest Nights	02/08/09
As I Lay Dying: The Sound Of Truth	06/08/08
Ashanti: Chicks Who Rule Pt. 2	08/18/08
Ashanti: The Way That I Love You	06/08/08
Asheba: No More Monkeys	02/01/09
Ashlee Simpson: Boyfriend	10/24/08
Ashlee Simpson: Invisible	10/24/08
Ashlee Simpson: La La	11/02/08
Ashlee Simpson: Outta My Head (Ay Ya Ya)	12/14/08
Ashlee Simpson: Pieces Of Me	11/02/08
Ashlee Simpson: Shadow	10/24/08
Ashley Parker Angel: Let U Go	10/24/08
Ashley Simpson: Ashley Simpson:Young Hollywood Girls	11/15/08
Ashton Shepherd: Takin' Off This Pain	09/05/08
Asia Cruise: Asia Cruise- Fresh Crops	07/07/08
Asia Cruise: Selfish	06/08/08
Asia: Only Time Will Tell	10/24/08
Atreyu: Becoming The Bull	09/05/08
Audio Bullys: Shot You Down	02/08/09
Audioslave: Be Yourself	11/02/08
Augie March: One Crowded Hour	01/11/09
August Burns Red: Composure	09/05/08
Augustana: Boston	02/08/09
Augustana: Stars and Boulevards	08/24/08
Augustana: Stars and Boulevards	09/05/08
Avalon Superstar: So Alive	02/08/09
Avant: My First Love	09/05/08
Avant: Read Your Mind	11/02/08
Avant: Separated (Remix)	11/02/08
Avenge Sevenfold: Avenged Sevenfold: Rock U	11/23/08
Aventura: Cuando Volveras	06/08/08
Aventura: El Perdedor	11/16/08
Aventura: Los Infieles	06/08/08
Aventura: Mi Corazoncito	11/09/08
Avril Lavigne: Best Damn Thing	11/16/08
Avril Lavigne: Complicated	02/01/09
Avril Lavigne: Girlfriend	11/02/08
Avril Lavigne: Girlfriend (Remix)	11/02/08
Avril Lavigne: He Wasn't	10/24/08
Avril Lavigne: Hot	09/05/08
Avril Lavigne: My Happy Ending	11/02/08
Avril Lavigne: Nobody's Home	11/02/08
Avril Lavigne: Sk8er Boi	02/01/09
Avril Lavigne: When You're Gone	09/05/08
Axe Bahia: Beso en la Boca	11/02/08
AZ: The Hardest	09/28/08
AZ: Undeniable	11/16/08
Azteka: Mexicano Por Fortuna	09/07/08
B.G.: Bling Bling	06/08/08
B.G.: Make 'Em Mad	08/24/08
B2K: Bump, Bump, Bump	11/02/08
B5: Get'cha Head In The Game	02/01/09
B5: Who's Afraid Of The Big Bad Wolf	02/01/09
Baby Bash: Cyclone	06/08/08
Baby Bash: What Is It	06/08/08
Baby Boy Da Prince: The Way I Live	08/24/08
Baby D: I'm Bout Money	06/29/08
Babyface: For The Cool In You	11/02/08
Babyface: Whip Appeal	09/05/08
Backstreet Boys: Helpless When She Smiles	11/30/08
Backstreet Boys: Incomplete	02/08/09
Backstreet Boys: Inconsolable	09/05/08
Backstreet Boys: The One	01/11/09
Bake Up Boyz: Now I Can Do That	12/14/08
Banda Lamento Show de Durango: Laberinto	08/15/08
Barenaked Ladies: Easy	08/24/08
Barenaked Ladies: Sound Of Your Voice	02/08/09
Barshem: Poppi Primo	12/14/08
Barshem: Thug Rain	12/14/08
Basement Jaxx: Good Luck	02/08/09
Basement Jaxx: Hush Boy	11/02/08
Basement Jaxx: Rendez-Vu	02/08/09
Basement Jaxx: Romeo	02/08/09
Basement Jaxx: Take Me Back To Your House	02/08/09
Basshunter: Now You're Gone	02/08/09
Bayside: Carry On	11/02/08
Bayside: Duality	11/02/08
Be Your Own Pet: The Kelly Affair	08/15/08
Beastie Boys: Body Movin'	02/08/09
Beastie Boys: Intergalactic	02/08/09
Beastie Boys: Off The Grid	07/13/08
Beastie Boys: Sabotage	11/02/08
Beastie Boys: Sure Shot	02/08/09
Beck: Girl	02/08/09
Beck: Loser	11/02/08
Beck: Where It's At	02/08/09
Bedouin Soundclash: Wall Fall Down	10/19/08
Beenie Man: Who Am I	01/11/09
Behemoth: Prometherion	02/08/09
Belanova: Baila Mi Corazon	11/02/08
Belanova: Cada Que	06/08/08
Belanova: Me Pregunto	11/02/08
Belanova: Por Ti	11/02/08
Belanova: Rosa Pastel	11/02/08
Belinda Carlisle: Heaven Is A Place On Earth	10/24/08
Belinda: Bella Traicion	11/02/08
Ben Folds Five: Brick	02/08/09
Ben Harper: Better Way	02/08/09
Ben Harper: Fight Outta You	01/11/09
Ben Harper: In The Colors	10/19/08
Ben Lee: Love Me Like The World Is Ending	10/19/08
Benny Benassi: Satisfaction	02/08/09
Beyonce: Beautiful Liar	11/02/08
Beyonce: Check On It	09/05/08
Beyonce: Flaws & All	11/02/08
Beyonce: Flaws & All (Live)	09/05/08
Beyonce: Get Me Bodied (Timbaland Remix)	06/08/08
Beyonce: Irreplaceable	11/02/08
Beyonce: Listen	11/02/08
Beyond Belief: Don't Touch	08/15/08
Biffy Clyro: Living Is A Problem Because Everything Dies	11/02/08
Biffy Clyro: Saturday Superhouse	09/05/08
Biffy Clyro: Who's Got A Match	10/19/08
Big Noyd: Things Done Changed	08/24/08
Big Shug: Play It	11/02/08
Big Tymers: 10 Wayz	08/29/08
Big Tymers: Big Ballin'	08/29/08
Big Tymers: Stun'n	06/29/08
Bilal: Soul Sista	11/02/08
Billy Currington: I Got A Feelin'	11/02/08
Billy Joe Shaver: Live Forever	11/02/08
Billy Joel: I Go To Extremes	10/24/08
Billy Joel: It's Still Rock And Roll To Me	10/24/08
Billy Joel: Lullabye (Goodnight, My Angel)	02/08/09
Billy Joel: My Life	11/02/08
Billy Joel: Piano Man	02/08/09
Billy Joel: Pressure	10/24/08
Billy Joel: Uptown Girl	02/08/09
Billy Ray Cyrus: Achy Breaky Heart	11/02/08
Bimbo: Fuleteame el Tanque	11/02/08
Birdman: 100 Million	06/08/08
Birdman: Birdman-Tha Corner Top 5	08/03/08
Birdman: Leather So Soft	08/24/08
Birdman: Pop Bottles	06/29/08
Birdman: Stuntin' Like My Daddy	02/08/09
Bitter:Sweet: The Mating Game	02/08/09
Bizzy Bone: A Song For You	11/16/08
Black Eyed Peas: Don't Lie	11/02/08
Black Eyed Peas: Don't Phunk With My Heart	11/02/08
Black Eyed Peas: Let's Get It Started	10/24/08
Black Eyed Peas: My Humps	10/24/08
Black Eyed Peas: Pump It	10/24/08
Black Eyed Peas: Shut Up	10/24/08
Black Eyed Peas: Where Is The Love	11/02/08
Black Kids: I'm Not Gonna Teach Your Boyfriend How To Dance With You	08/15/08
Black Label Society: In This River	02/08/09
Black Label Society: Suicide Messiah	11/02/08
Black Light Burns: Lie	07/13/08
Black Moon: This Goes Out To You	12/14/08
Black Rebel Motorcycle Club: Berlin	11/02/08
Black Stone Cherry: Lonely Train	11/02/08
Black Tide: Black Tide-Fresh C	08/23/08
Black Tide: Shockwave	06/08/08
Blahz: Dunkin Hinez	11/16/08
Blake Lewis: Break Anotha	12/14/08
Blaze: Most Precious Love	02/08/09
Bleeding Through: Love Lost In A Hail Of Gunfire	02/08/09
Blink-182: All The Small Things	11/02/08
Blink-182: Dammit	02/08/09
Blink-182: What's My Age Again	11/02/08
Bloodhound Gang: Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo	11/02/08
Blue October: Calling You	09/05/08
Blue October: Calling You	02/08/09
Blue October: Hate Me	11/02/08
Blue October: Into The Ocean	11/02/08
Bo Bice: Blades Of Glory	11/02/08
Bo Bice: The Real Thing	09/05/08
Bob Marley & The Wailers: Is This Love	02/08/09
Bob Marley & The Wailers: One Love / People Get Ready	11/02/08
Bob Schneider: Bullets	02/08/09
Bob Sinclar & Cutee B.: The Sound Of Freedom	02/08/09
Bob Sinclar: Love Generation	02/08/09
Bob Sinclar: Rock This Party (Everybody Dance Now)	11/02/08
Bob Sinclar: What I Want	02/08/09
Bob Sinclar: World Hold On (Children Of The Sky)	02/08/09
Bobby Brown: Every Little Step	07/13/08
Bobby Valentino: Turn The Page	11/02/08
BodyRox: Yeah Yeah (D. Ramirez Remix)	02/08/09
Bon Jovi: (You Want To) Make A Memory	02/08/09
Bon Jovi: Bad Medicine	11/02/08
Bon Jovi: Bed Of Roses	02/08/09
Bon Jovi: Have A Nice Day	11/02/08
Bon Jovi: Keep The Faith	02/08/09
Bon Jovi: Lost Highway	02/08/09
Bon Jovi: Only Lonely	10/05/08
Bon Jovi: Runaway	11/02/08
Bon Jovi: Till We Ain't Strangers Anymore	06/29/08
Bon Jovi: Wanted Dead Or Alive	02/08/09
Bon Jovi: Who Says You Can't Go Home	02/08/09
Bon Jovi: You Give Love A Bad Name	10/24/08
Boogie Down Productions: Love's Gonna Getcha (Material Love)	02/08/09
Boot Camp Clik: BK All Day	02/08/09
Boot Camp Clik: Here We Come	10/19/08
Bow Wow & Omarion: Girlfriend	09/05/08
Bow Wow: Fresh Azimiz	09/05/08
Bow Wow: Hey Baby (Jump Off)	12/07/08
Bow Wow: Let Me Hold You	11/02/08
Bow Wow: Outta My System	11/02/08
Bow Wow: Shortie Like Mine	11/02/08
Bowling For Soup: 1985	10/24/08
Bowling For Soup: Almost	10/24/08
Bowling For Soup: Girl All The Bad Guys Want	10/24/08
Bowling For Soup: High School Never Ends	11/02/08
Bowling For Soup: When We Die	11/02/08
Boys Like Girls: Hero/Heroine (Deluxe Edition)	09/05/08
Boys Like Girls: The Great Escape	11/02/08
Boyz II Men: A Song For Mama	11/02/08
Boyz II Men: The Tracks Of My Tears	01/25/09
Brad Paisley: Alcohol	11/02/08
Brad Paisley: Celebrity	06/08/08
Brad Paisley: Mud On The Tires	11/02/08
Brad Paisley: Online	06/08/08
Brad Paisley: She's Everything	11/02/08
Brad Paisley: The World	11/02/08
Brad Paisley: Ticks	06/08/08
Brandi Carlile: The Story	02/08/09
Brandi Carlile: Turpentine	10/19/08
Brazilian Girls: Die Gedanken Sind Frei (Thoughts Are Free)	02/08/09
Brazilian Girls: Don't Stop (Live)	02/08/09
Brazilian Girls: Jique	11/02/08
Brazilian Girls: Lazy Lover	02/08/09
Breaking Benjamin: Breath (Live)	09/05/08
Breaking Benjamin: Diary Of Jane	11/02/08
Breed: Take A Picture	09/05/08
Brendan James: Hero's Song	11/10/08
Brian McKnight: Anytime	11/02/08
Brian McKnight: Crazy Love	11/02/08
Brian McKnight: The Only One For Me	11/02/08
Brian McKnight: You Should Be Mine (Don't Waste Your Time)	11/02/08
Bright Eyes: First Day Of My Life	01/11/09
Britney Spears: ...Baby One More Time	11/02/08
Britney Spears: (You Drive Me) Crazy	02/08/09
Britney Spears: Break The Ice	06/08/08
Britney Spears: Chris Cox Megamix	10/24/08
Britney Spears: Everytime	10/24/08
Britney Spears: Gimme More	09/05/08
Britney Spears: I'm A Slave 4 U	11/02/08
Britney Spears: Lucky	10/24/08
Britney Spears: My Prerogative	10/24/08
Britney Spears: Oops!...I Did It Again	11/02/08
Britney Spears: Overprotected	10/24/08
Britney Spears: Piece Of Me	06/29/08
Britney Spears: Someday (I Will Understand)	10/24/08
Britney Spears: Toxic	10/24/08
Brooke: About Us	11/02/08
Brooks & Dunn: Ain't Nothing 'Bout You	11/02/08
Brooks & Dunn: Boot Scootin' Boogie	11/02/08
Brooks & Dunn: Building Bridges	11/02/08
Brooks & Dunn: Hillbilly Deluxe	11/02/08
Brooks & Dunn: Proud Of The House We Built	09/05/08
Bruce Springsteen: Born In The U.S.A.	11/02/08
Bruce Springsteen: Born To Run	11/02/08
Bruce Springsteen: Dancing In The Dark	10/24/08
Bruce Springsteen: Girls In Their Summer Clothes	02/08/09
Bruce Springsteen: Glory Days	08/24/08
Bruce Springsteen: Human Touch	08/24/08
Bruce Springsteen: Long Walk Home	10/19/08
Bruce Springsteen: Radio Nowhere	10/19/08
Bubba Sparxxx: Ms. New Booty	09/05/08
Buckshot: Go All Out	06/08/08
Bullet For My Valentine: 4 Words (To Choke Upon)	12/28/08
Bullet For My Valentine: All These Things I Hate	11/02/08
Bullet For My Valentine: Hand Of Blood	02/08/09
Bullet For My Valentine: Scream Aim Fire	06/08/08
Bullet For My Valentine: Tears Don't Fall	11/02/08
Bullet For My Valentine: Waking The Demon	06/08/08
Bullets And Octane: Save Me Sorrow	11/02/08
Busta Rhymes: Don't Touch Me (Throw The Water On 'Em)	06/08/08
Busta Rhymes: We Made It	06/08/08
Byron Cage: With All Of My Might	09/05/08
C-Note: Forgive Me	09/05/08
C-Note: Lo Siento	11/02/08
C-side: Boyfriend/Girlfriend	11/16/08
C+C Music Factory: Gonna Make You Sweat (Everybody Dance Now)	08/24/08
Caesars: Jerk It Out	11/02/08
Caf&#195;&#169; Tacuba: Esta Vez	08/15/08
Cafe Tacuba: 0 y 1	11/02/08
Cafe Tacuba: Eres	09/07/08
Cafe Tacuba: Volver A Comenzar	11/02/08
Cali Aleman: La Victoria	01/25/09
Caliban: I Will Never Let You Down	01/11/09
Calle 13: Atrevete Te-Te	11/02/08
Calle 13: Cumbia de los Aburridos	07/13/08
Calle 13: Pal Norte	06/08/08
Calle 13: Tango del Pecado	09/05/08
Calvin Harris: Acceptable In The 80'S	02/08/09
Calvin Harris: Merrymaking At My Place	02/08/09
Calvin Harris: The Girls	06/08/08
Cam'ron: Down & Out/Get Em Daddy	07/13/08
Cam'ron: Oh Boy	02/08/09
Cameo: Word Up!	11/02/08
Camila: Solo Por Ti	06/08/08
Cannibal Corpse: Dead Human Collection	02/08/09
Carl Brister: Pray For Me	09/05/08
Carl Cox: Give Me Your Love	02/08/09
Carlos y Alejandra: Explicame	06/08/08
Carmen Calhoun: Dare 2 Be	11/02/08
Carmen Calhoun: Life	09/05/08
Carmen Calhoun: Safe	01/25/09
Carmen Calhoun: When God Says Move	11/02/08
Carmen Calhoun: You Are My Everything	01/25/09
Carrie Underwood: All-American Girl	01/18/09
Carrie Underwood: Before He Cheats	09/05/08
Carrie Underwood: Before He Cheats	01/01/15
Carrie Underwood: Don't Forget To Remember Me	11/02/08
Carrie Underwood: Jesus, Take The Wheel	09/05/08
Carrie Underwood: So Small	06/29/08
Carrie Underwood: Wasted	09/05/08
Cartel: Say Anything (Else)	11/02/08
Cascada: Everytime We Touch	11/02/08
Cascada: Miracle	11/02/08
Cascada: What Hurts The Most	06/08/08
Case: Happily Ever After	11/02/08
Casely: Emotional	06/29/08
Cassidy: B-Boy Stance	11/02/08
Cassidy: Hotel	11/02/08
Cassidy: My Drink N' My Two Step	09/05/08
Cassius: I'm A Woman	02/08/09
CeCe Peniston: Finally	02/08/09
Celine Dion: Taking Chances	02/08/09
Century: Black Ocean	08/15/08
Cephalic Carnage: Endless Cycle Of Violence	02/08/09
Chad Kroeger: Hero	11/02/08
Chambao: Papeles Mojados	09/28/08
Charlie Wilson: Charlie, Last Name Wilson	11/02/08
Chayanne: Lola (Live)	02/08/09
Che'nelle: Hurry Up	06/29/08
Chelo: Un Corazon	09/07/08
Chely Wright: The River	11/02/08
Cherish: Amnesia	06/08/08
Cherish: Killa	06/08/08
Chevelle: The Clincher	11/02/08
Chevelle: The Fad	06/08/08
Chevelle: Well Enough Alone	11/02/08
Chevy P: So Lonely	08/15/08
Cheyenne Kimball: Hanging On	02/01/09
Chicks Who Rule Pt. 1: Chicks Who Rule Pt. 1	08/18/08
Children Of Bodom: Are You Dead Yet (Live)	06/29/08
Children Of Bodom: Blooddrunk	07/13/08
Children Of Bodom: Bodom Beach Terror	11/09/08
Children Of Bodom: In Your Face	02/08/09
Chimaira: Pure Hatred	02/08/09
Chimaira: Resurrection	02/08/09
Chingy: Balla Baby	08/24/08
Chingy: Fly Like Me	10/19/08
Chingy: Gimme Dat	10/26/08
Chingy: Holidae In	08/03/08
Chiodos: Lexington (Joey Pea-Pot With A Monkey Face)	11/10/08
Chiodos: One Day Women Will All Become Monsters	08/15/08
Chris Brown: Forever	06/29/08
Chris Brown: Gimme That (Remix)	11/02/08
Chris Brown: Kiss Kiss	09/05/08
Chris Brown: Run it (Remix)	11/02/08
Chris Brown: Say Goodbye	11/02/08
Chris Brown: Take You Down	09/05/08
Chris Brown: Take You Down (Live)	08/15/08
Chris Brown: This Christmas	11/02/08
Chris Brown: Wall To Wall	09/05/08
Chris Brown: With You	06/08/08
Chris Brown: Yo (Excuse Me Miss)	11/02/08
Chris Cagle: Miss Me Baby	11/02/08
Chris Cornell: Arms Around Your Love	11/02/08
Chrisette Michele: Best Of Me	11/02/08
Chrisette Michele: If I Have My Way	11/02/08
Christina Aguilera: Ain't No Other Man	11/02/08
Christina Aguilera: Beautiful	11/02/08
Christina Aguilera: Can't Hold Us Down	10/24/08
Christina Aguilera: Candyman	11/02/08
Christina Aguilera: Come On Over (All I Want Is You)	08/17/08
Christina Aguilera: Dirrty	11/02/08
Christina Aguilera: Fighter	11/02/08
Christina Aguilera: Genie In A Bottle	11/02/08
Christina Aguilera: Hurt	11/02/08
Christina Aguilera: Lady Marmalade	06/08/08
Christina Aguilera: Oh Mother	06/08/08
Christina Aguilera: Pero Me Acuerdo De Ti	11/02/08
Christina Aguilera: Por Siempre Tu	11/02/08
Christina Aguilera: What A Girl Wants	11/02/08
Chuck Brown: Block Party	11/02/08
Chuck Wicks: Stealing Cinderella	06/08/08
Chumbawamba: Tubthumping	02/08/09
Ciara: 1, 2 Step	11/02/08
Ciara: And I	11/02/08
Ciara: Can't Leave Em Alone	09/05/08
Ciara: Get Up	06/08/08
Ciara: Goodies	09/05/08
Ciara: Like A Boy	11/02/08
Ciara: Oh	09/05/08
Ciara: Promise	11/02/08
Ciclon: Que Viva La Fiesta	11/02/08
Cinder Road: Get In, Get Out	11/02/08
Cinderella: Don't Know What You Got (Till It's Gone)	10/24/08
Cinderella: Heartbreak Station	10/05/08
Cintron: Suavecito	09/07/08
Circa Survive: The Difference Between Medicine And Poison Is The Dose	07/13/08
Circo: Antes Del Fin	11/02/08
City Sleeps: Prototype	07/13/08
Clay Aiken: Invisible	01/04/09
Clay Aiken: The Way	10/24/08
Clay Walker: Fall	09/05/08
Climax: El Tembleque	11/02/08
Climax: El Tiburon	11/02/08
Clinic: If You Could Read Your Mind	11/02/08
Clint Black: The Strong One	07/11/08
Clipse: Grindin'	08/24/08
Coheed & Cambria: Coheed & Claylist	08/31/08
Coheed & Cambria: Feathers	01/18/09
Colbie Caillat: Bubbly	09/05/08
Colbie Caillat: Realize	06/08/08
Colby O'Donis: What You Got	07/13/08
Cold War Kids: Hang Me Up To Dry	11/02/08
Cold War Kids: Hospital Beds	11/30/08
Cold: Stupid Girl	11/02/08
Coldplay: Bittersweet Symphony (Live)	02/08/09
Coldplay: Speed Of Sound	02/08/09
Coldplay: Talk	11/02/08
Colette: If	02/08/09
Collective Soul: Hollywood	02/08/09
Common: A Dream	08/24/08
Common: Come Close	11/02/08
Common: Drivin' Me Wild	12/14/08
Common: I Want You	09/05/08
Common: Retrospect For Life	11/02/08
Common: The Game	08/24/08
Common: The Light	11/02/08
Common: The People	07/13/08
Consequence: Callin' Me	08/24/08
Consequence: Don't Forget Em	08/24/08
Consequence: The Good, The Bad, The Ugly	09/05/08
Consequence: Uncle Rahiem	02/08/09
Corbin Bleu: Deal With It	02/01/09
Corbin Bleu: Push It To The Limit	02/01/09
Corinne Bailey Rae: I'd Like To	10/19/08
Corinne Bailey Rae: Put Your Records On	02/08/09
Corrosion Of Conformity: Clean My Wounds	02/08/09
Corrosion Of Conformity: Dance Of The Dead	02/08/09
Corrosion Of Conformity: Drowning In A Daydream	11/02/08
Counting Crows: 1492	10/24/08
Counting Crows: A Long December	02/08/09
Counting Crows: Hanginaround	02/08/09
Counting Crows: Mr. Jones	11/02/08
Counting Crows: Round Here	02/08/09
Counting Crows: You Can't Count On Me	11/02/08
Cradle Of Filth: The Foetus Of A New Day Kicking	02/08/09
Craig Morgan: International Harvester	09/05/08
Craig Morgan: Little Bit Of Life	11/02/08
Craig Morgan: ******* Yacht Club	11/02/08
Craig Morgan: That's What I Love About Sunday	11/02/08
Crazy Frog: Axel F	02/01/09
Crossfade: Invincible	11/02/08
Cuisillos: Descontrolado	11/02/08
Cuisillos: Perdoname	07/11/08
Cursive: Big Bang	07/13/08
Cut Copy: Lights & Music	06/08/08
D.H.T.: Listen To Your Heart	02/08/09
D.H.T.: Listen To Your Heart (Acoustic)	10/24/08
Da Buzz: Alive	02/08/09
Daddy Yankee: Gangsta Zone	11/02/08
Daddy Yankee: Gasolina	11/02/08
Daddy Yankee: Impacto (Remix)	06/29/08
Daddy Yankee: Rompe	11/02/08
Daddy Yankee: Rompe (Remix)	11/02/08
Daechelle: Fearless	02/01/09
Daft Punk: Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger (Live)	06/08/08
"Damian ""Jr. Gong"" Marley: Welcome To Jamrock"	09/05/08
Dan Hartman: I Can Dream About You	02/08/09
Daniel Bedingfield: If You're Not The One	11/02/08
Daniel Powter: Bad Day (Live)	08/24/08
Daniel Powter: Bad Day (Live)	09/05/08
Daniel Rene: Por Ti Para Ti	06/22/08
Daniel Sanchez: Vas A Sufrir	09/07/08
Danielle Peck: Bad For Me	07/13/08
Dannii Minogue: Don't Wanna Lose This Feeling	02/08/09
Dannii Minogue: I Begin To Wonder	02/08/09
Danzel: Pump It Up	02/08/09
Dark Tranquility: Focus Shift	02/08/09
Dark Tranquility: The New Build	02/08/09
Darkest Hour: Demon(s)	02/08/09
Daryl Hall & John Oates: I Can't Go For That (No Can Do)	02/08/09
Daughtry: Home	11/02/08
Daughtry: It's Not Over	11/02/08
Daughtry: Over You	09/05/08
Dave Gahan: Saw Something	12/21/08
Dave Matthews Band: American Baby	10/24/08
David Banner: Play	02/08/09
David Banner: Speaker	07/13/08
David Bisbal: Torre De Babel	11/02/08
David Guetta: Baby When The Light	02/08/09
David Guetta: Love Don't Let Me Go (Walking Away)	02/08/09
David Guetta: Love Is Gone	02/08/09
Day 26: Summer Heat Urban Preview	06/08/08
Days Of The New: Touch, Peel And Stand	11/02/08
Daz: On Some Real S***	08/24/08
De Novo Dahl: Shout	09/28/08
DeBarge: Rhythm Of The Night	02/08/09
Deep Blue Something: Breakfast At Tiffany's	02/08/09
Deep Dish: Flashdance	02/08/09
Deep Dish: Say Hello	02/08/09
Deep Purple: Hush	11/02/08
Deep Purple: Knocking At Your Back Door	11/02/08
Def Leppard: Animal	11/02/08
Deitrick Haddon: Watch Me Praise Him	11/02/08
Del The Funky Homosapien: Workin It	11/10/08
Delux: Entre La Guerra Y El Amor	09/07/08
Dem Franchize Boyz: I Think They Like Me	09/05/08
Dem Franchize Boyz: Lean Wit It, Rock Wit It	11/02/08
Dem Franchize Boyz: Talkin' Out Da Side Of Ya Neck	10/26/08
Despina Vandi: Gia	02/08/09
Despina Vandi: Opa Opa	02/08/09
Destiny's Child: Bills, Bills, Bills	11/02/08
Destiny's Child: Cater 2 U	11/02/08
Destiny's Child: Lose My Breath	11/02/08
Destiny's Child: No, No, No Part 1	11/02/08
Destiny's Child: Say My Name	09/05/08
Destiny's Child: Survivor (Live)	11/02/08
Detroit Grand Pubahs: Sandwiches	02/08/09
Device: Bon-Bonn (Spanish Version)	07/13/08
DevilDriver: Clouds Over California	08/15/08
DevilDriver: Not All Who Wander Are Lost	02/08/09
Devo 2.0: Whip It	02/01/09
Dezatados: Bachata Rosa	07/11/08
Dido: Here With Me	02/08/09
Dido: Thank You	02/08/09
Diecast: Nothing I Could Say	11/02/08
Dierks Bentley: Every Mile A Memory	11/02/08
Dierks Bentley: Free And Easy (Down The Road I Go)	09/05/08
Dierks Bentley: Settle For A Slowdown	11/02/08
Dierks Bentley: Trying To Stop Your Leaving	11/16/08
Dierks Bentley: What Was I Thinkin'	10/26/08
Dijon: A Kid's Point Of View	02/01/09
Dilated Peoples: The Release Party	10/19/08
Dimmu Borgir: The Serpentine Offering	02/08/09
Dinosaur Jr.: Been There All The Time	07/13/08
Divine Heresy: Failed Creation	02/08/09
Dixie Chicks: Not Ready To Make Nice	11/02/08
Dixie Chicks: Sin Wagon	11/02/08
Dizzee Rascal: Where's Da G's	11/10/08
DJ Envy: Things You Do	07/11/08
DJ Felli Fel: Get Buck In Here	09/05/08
DJ Icey: High Plains Drifter	06/08/08
DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince: Parents Just Don't Understand	08/24/08
DJ Khaled: Holla At Me	11/02/08
DJ Khaled: I'm So Hood (The Remix)	06/08/08
DJ Khaled: I'm So Hood/Brown Paper Bag	12/14/08
DJ Khaled: We Takin' Over	11/02/08
DJ Shadow: Six Days	02/08/09
Does It Offend You, Yeah: We Are Rockstars	06/08/08
Dokken: Santa Claus Is Coming To Town	02/08/09
Dolla: Who The Heck Is That	09/21/08
Don Henley: The End Of The Innocence	02/08/09
Don Omar: Bandoleros	06/08/08
Don Omar: Belly Danza	09/05/08
Don Omar: Calm My Nerves	11/02/08
Don Omar: Cancion de Amor	06/29/08
Don Omar: Pobre Diabla	11/02/08
Don Omar: Reggaeton Latino (Remix)	11/02/08
Don Omar: Salio El Sol	11/02/08
Donavon Frankenreiter: Move By Yourself	02/08/09
Donna Summer: She Works Hard For The Money	02/08/09
Donnie: If I Were You	11/02/08
Dr. Charles Hayes: Work It Out	11/02/08
Dream Theater: Forsaken	06/08/08
Dres Of Black Sheep: Novakane Groove	10/19/08
Drop Dead, Gorgeous: They'll Never Get Me (Word With You)	12/07/08
Dropping Daylight: Tell Me	11/02/08
Drowning Pool: Enemy	11/02/08
Dude 'N Nem: Watch My Feet	02/08/09
Duelo: Un Minuto Mas	11/02/08
Duffy: Warwick Avenue	09/05/08
Duke Spirit: The Step And The Walk	10/05/08
Duo Live: Caught Up	02/08/09
Duo Live: Princess (Remix)	09/05/08
Duran Duran: Falling Down	02/08/09
Dying Fetus: Homicidal Retribution	02/08/09
E.M.C.: What It Stand For	11/10/08
Eagle-Eye Cherry: Save Tonight	02/08/09
Eagles: Busy Being Fabulous	02/08/09
Eddie Vedder: Guaranteed	09/21/08
Edie Brickell & New Bohemians: What I Am	02/08/09
Editors: An End Has A Start	11/02/08
Editors: The Racing Rats	12/07/08
Edun: Put 'Em Up	02/08/09
El Chivo: Si Se Puede	06/08/08
El Roockie: Martes de Galeria	09/05/08
El Roockie: Parece Sincera	09/05/08
Elaine Norwood: I Do	11/02/08
Elbow: Grounds For Divorce	09/05/08
Elbow: One Day Like This	11/10/08
Eliel: Ronca	11/02/08
Elisabeth Withers: Be With You	11/02/08
Elisabeth Withers: Simple Things (Live)	11/02/08
Elliott Yamin: One Word	11/02/08
Elliott Yamin: Wait For You	09/05/08
Elton John: Are You Ready For Love	02/08/09
Emerson Drive: I Should Be Sleeping	11/02/08
Emerson Hart: If You're Gonna Leave	10/19/08
Eminem: When I'm Gone	11/02/08
Eminem: Without Me	11/02/08
Emmanuel: Swagga	06/08/08
Enanitos Verdes: Mariposas	11/02/08
Endeverafter: I Wanna Be Your Man	09/05/08
Enrique Iglesias: Addicted	11/02/08
Enrique Iglesias: Bailamos	11/02/08
Enrique Iglesias: Dimelo	11/02/08
Enrique Iglesias: Do You Know (The Ping Pong Song)	11/02/08
Enrique Iglesias: Donde Estan Corazon	06/08/08
Enrique Iglesias: Hero	11/02/08
Enrique Iglesias: Push	06/08/08
Enter Shikari: Anything Can Happen In The Next Half Hour	12/07/08
Enur: Calabria	06/29/08
Envy On The Coast: Sugar Skulls	02/08/09
Eric Avery: All Remote And No Control	11/10/08
Eric B. & Rakim: I Ain't No Joke	10/24/08
Eric Church: Guys Like Me	09/05/08
Eric Church: How 'Bout You	11/02/08
Eric Prydz: Call On Me	02/08/09
Eric Prydz: Proper Education	02/08/09
Erykah Badu: Honey	06/29/08
Europe: Carrie	10/24/08
Europe: The Final Countdown	11/02/08
Eurythmics: Here Comes The Rain Again	10/24/08
Eurythmics: Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)	02/08/09
Eurythmics: Who's That Girl	10/24/08
Evans Blue: Cold (But I'm Still Here)	11/02/08
Evans Blue: The Pursuit	11/02/08
Eve 6: Here's To The Night	11/02/08
Eve 6: Inside Out	02/08/09
Eve: Gangsta Lovin	07/13/08
Eve: Gotta Man	07/13/08
Eve: Let Me Blow Ya Mind	07/13/08
Eve: Satisfaction	07/13/08
Evergreen Terrace: Chaney Can't Quite Riff Like Helmet's Page Hamilton	02/08/09
Every Time I Die: The New Black	02/08/09
Every Time I Die: We'rewolf	01/11/09
Exodus: Riot Act	09/05/08
Expose: I'll Never Get Over You Getting Over Me	02/08/09
Expose: Let Me Be The One	02/08/09
Expose: Tell Me Why	10/24/08
Extreme: Get The Funk Out	11/02/08
Extreme: More Than Words	02/08/09
Faber Drive: Second Chance	10/24/08
Fabolous: Baby Don't Go	09/05/08
Fabolous: Diamonds	07/13/08
Fabolous: Make Me Better	11/02/08
Fair To Midland: Dance Of The Manatee	11/02/08
Faithless: God Is A DJ	02/08/09
Faithless: I Want More	02/08/09
Faithless: Mass Destruction	02/08/09
Faithless: Tarantula	02/08/09
Faithless: We Come 1	02/08/09
Faithless: Why Go	02/08/09
"Fall Out Boy: A Little Less Sixteen Candles, A Little More ""Touch Me"""	11/02/08
Fall Out Boy: Beat It	06/29/08
Fall Out Boy: Beat It (Live)	06/08/08
Fall Out Boy: Dance, Dance	11/02/08
Fall Out Boy: I'm Like A Lawyer With The Way I'm Always Trying To Get You Off (Me & You)	09/05/08
Fall Out Boy: Sugar, We're Goin Down	10/24/08
Fall Out Boy: The Take Over, The Breaks Over	11/02/08
Fall Out Boy: This Ain't A Scene, It's An Arms Race	11/02/08
Fall Out Boy: Thnks fr th Mmrs	11/02/08
Fanny Lu: No Te Pido Flores	11/02/08
Fantasia: Free Yourself	11/02/08
Fantasia: When I See U	09/05/08
Far: Mother Mary	02/08/09
Fat Joe: Ain't Sayin Nothing	06/08/08
Fat Joe: I Won't Tell	06/08/08
Fat Joe: Make It Rain (Remix)	08/24/08
Fat Joe: Tha Corner-Fat Joe	08/18/08
Fatboy Slim: Praise You	02/08/09
Fatboy Slim: Right Here, Right Now	02/08/09
Fatboy Slim: That Old Pair Of Jeans	02/08/09
Fatboy Slim: Weapon Of Choice	02/08/09
Fear Factory: Replica	02/08/09
Fedde Le Grande: Put Your Hands Up For Detroit	02/08/09
Feist: 1234	02/08/09
Feist: I Feel It All	09/05/08
Fergie: Big Girls Don't Cry (Personal)	11/02/08
Fergie: Big Girls Don't Cry (Personal) - extended Version	09/05/08
Fergie: Clumsy	09/05/08
Fergie: Fergalicious	09/28/08
Fergie: Glamorous	11/02/08
Fergie: London Bridge	11/02/08
Ferry Corsten: Fire	02/08/09
Fiona Apple: Criminal	08/24/08
Fiona Apple: Criminal	09/05/08
Fiona Apple: Shadowboxer	02/08/09
Fiona Apple: Sleep To Dream	02/08/09
Firehouse: Don't Treat Me Bad	11/02/08
Fish Go Deep: The Cure And The Cause (Dennis Ferrer Mix)	02/08/09
Fishbone: Date Rape	11/02/08
Five For Fighting: The Riddle	02/08/09
Five For Fighting: World	02/08/09
Flo-Rida: Flo- Rida-Fresh Crop	08/18/08
Flobots: Handlebars	09/05/08
Flyleaf: All Around Me	06/08/08
Flyleaf: I'm So Sick	11/02/08
Flyleaf: Sorrow	09/05/08
Foo Fighters: All My Life	11/02/08
Foo Fighters: Best Of You	11/02/08
Foo Fighters: Learn To Fly	11/02/08
Foo Fighters: Long Road To Ruin	06/29/08
Foo Fighters: My Hero	11/02/08
Foo Fighters: Next Year	12/07/08
Foo Fighters: The Pretender	09/05/08
Forever The Sickest Kids: Whoa Oh (Me vs Everyone)	06/08/08
Fountains Of Wayne: Someone To Love	11/02/08
Foxy Shazam: A Dangerous Man	01/18/09
Franco de Vita: No Hay Cielo	11/02/08
Frank Ti Aya: One Love, World Love	02/08/09
Frankie Goes To Hollywood: Relax	02/08/09
Frankie J.: Daddy's Little Girl	11/02/08
Frankie J.: Obsession (No es Amor)	11/02/08
Frankie J.: That Girl	11/02/08
Franz Ferdinand: Take Me Out	11/02/08
Freddie Jackson: Rock Me Tonight	11/02/08
Freddie Jackson: You Are My Lady	11/02/08
Freeway: Lights Get Low	10/19/08
Freeway: What We Do	02/08/09
From First To Last: The Latest Plague	11/02/08
From First To Last: Worlds Away	11/16/08
Fuel: Bittersweet	08/24/08
Fuel: Falls On Me	11/02/08
Fuel: Hemorrhage (In My Hands)	11/02/08
Fuel: Shimmer	08/24/08
Fuel: Wasted Time	08/08/08
Fulanito: Mira	09/05/08
Full Blown Chaos: Halos For Heros	01/11/09
G-Unit: Wanna Get To Know You	06/08/08
G. Love: Beautiful	08/24/08
G. Love: Hot Cookin'	08/24/08
G.T.: Beat The Trunk Up	08/24/08
Gallego: Mulata	11/02/08
Gary Allan: Best I Ever Had	11/02/08
Gary Allan: Watching Airplanes	06/08/08
Gary Numan: Cars (Live)	10/19/08
Gavin DeGraw: Chariot	02/08/09
Gavin DeGraw: I Don't Want To Be	11/02/08
Gavin DeGraw: I'm In Love With A Girl	11/16/08
Gerardo Fernandez: Se Fue Mi Paloma	11/02/08
Ghostface Killah: We Celebrate	09/05/08
Ghostface: Push	12/14/08
Ghostface: Run	02/08/09
Gilberto Santa Rosa: Contraste	10/19/08
Gin Blossoms: Follow You Down	02/08/09
Gin Blossoms: Hey Jealousy	02/08/09
Girl Authority: Let's Get Together	06/08/08
Girlicious: Like Me	06/29/08
Girlicious: Stupid S***	06/29/08
Glasses Malone: Certified	11/10/08
Gloria Trevi: Cinco Minutos	06/29/08
Gloria Trevi: Estrella De La Manana	11/02/08
Gloria Trevi: Psicofonia	11/02/08
Goatwhore: Forever Consumed Oblivion	02/08/09
Godsmack: Awake	11/02/08
Godsmack: Good Times, Bad Times	09/05/08
Godsmack: Straight Out Of Line	11/02/08
Goldfrapp: A&E	06/08/08
Goldfrapp: Ooh La La	02/08/09
Goldfrapp: Ride A White Horse	02/08/09
Goo Goo Dolls: Name	11/02/08
Good Charlotte: I Just Wanna Live	10/24/08
Good Charlotte: Lifestyles Of the Rich & Famous	11/02/08
Good Charlotte: The Anthem	11/02/08
Good Charlotte: The River	11/02/08
Good Charlotte: The Young & The Hopeless	11/02/08
Good Charlotte: We Believe	10/24/08
Gorillaz: Dare	11/02/08
Gorillaz: Feel Good INC.	11/02/08
Graciela Beltran: O Ella O Yo	11/02/08
Graham Colton: Best Days	02/08/09
Gregory Abbott: Shake You Down	02/08/09
Gretchen Wilson: ******* Woman	11/02/08
Grind Mode: She's So Fly (I'm So High)	11/09/08
Gucci Mane: Icy	11/02/08
Guns N' Roses: It's So Easy (Live)	11/02/08
Guns N' Roses: Paradise City	02/08/09
Guns N' Roses: Sweet Child O' Mine	11/02/08
Guns N' Roses: Welcome To The Jungle	11/02/08
Guru: Cuz I'm Jazzy	09/05/08
Guru: Jazzy Wayz	06/08/08
Guru: State Of Clarity	10/19/08
Gustafer Yellowgold: I'm From The Sun	09/05/08
Gustavo Cerati: Crimen	11/02/08
Gustavo Laureano: Si Me Hablaras	11/02/08
Gwen Stefani: 4 In The Morning	11/02/08
Gwen Stefani: Cool	11/02/08
Gwen Stefani: Early Winter	11/30/08
Gwen Stefani: Hollaback Girl	11/02/08
Gwen Stefani: Luxurious	11/02/08
Gwen Stefani: Now That You Got It	09/05/08
Gwen Stefani: Rich Girl	11/02/08
Gwen Stefani: The Sweet Escape	11/02/08
Halfway To Hazard: Daisy	07/13/08
Halifax: Sydney	11/02/08
Hanif-Jamiyl: Wet Dream	02/08/09
Hannah Montana: Who Said (Live)	08/17/08
Hanson: MMMBop	11/02/08
Hatebreed: Destroy Everything	02/08/09
Hatebreed: I Will Be Heard	02/08/09
Hatebreed: To The Threshold	02/08/09
Havoc: I'm The Boss	12/14/08
Hawthorne Heights: Saying Sorry	11/02/08
Heart: Magic Man	10/05/08
Heather Headley: In My Mind	11/02/08
Heather Small: Proud	02/01/09
Heavy Vee: I Don't Need A Hook	08/24/08
"Hector ""El Father"": Hello Mama"	09/05/08
"Hector ""El Father"": Maldades"	09/05/08
Hector Acosta: Sin Perdon	11/02/08
Hell Rell: Show Off	12/14/08
Hellogoodbye: Dear Jamie Sincerely Me	11/10/08
Hellogoodbye: Here (In Your Arms)	11/02/08
Hellogoodbye: Shimmy Shimmy Quarter Turn	11/02/08
HELLYEAH: Alcohaulin' A**	09/05/08
HELLYEAH: You Wouldn't Know	11/02/08
Hezekiah: Looking Up	10/19/08
Hi-Tek: Where It Started At (NY)	08/24/08
Hilary Duff: Beat Of My Heart	02/01/09
Hilary Duff: Come Clean	02/01/09
Hilary Duff: Fly	10/24/08
Hilary Duff: So Yesterday	02/01/09
Hilary Duff: Stranger	07/13/08
Hilary Duff: Stranger (Dance Remix)	09/05/08
Hilary Duff: Wake Up	01/04/09
Hilary Duff: With Love	11/02/08
Himsa: Big Timber	02/08/09
Hinder: Born To Be Wild	11/02/08
Hinder: Get Stoned	11/02/08
Hinder: Lips Of An Angel	11/02/08
Holly Dolly: Dolly Song	02/01/09
Hoobastank: The Reason	11/02/08
Hot Chip: Over And Over	11/02/08
Hot Chip: Ready For The Floor	09/05/08
Hot Rod Circuit: Stateside	11/02/08
Howie Day: Collide	11/02/08
Huey: Nobody Loves The Hood	02/08/09
Huey: Pop, Lock & Drop It	11/02/08
Huey: Tell Me This (G5) Tha Remix	10/19/08
Huey: When I Hustle	07/13/08
Hurra Season: Birthday Anthem (Ball Like It's Your Birthday)	07/13/08
Hurricane Chris: A Bay Bay	09/05/08
Hurricane Chris: A Bay Bay (The Ratchet Remix)	09/05/08
Hurricane Chris: Playa's Rock	09/05/08
Hurricane Chris: The Hand Clap	09/05/08
Hurt: Rapture	11/02/08
Hurt: Ten Ton Brick	02/08/09
I Nine: Seven Days Of Lonely	12/07/08
I Wayne: Book Of Life/I Need Her In My Arms	09/05/08
I-15: Lost In Love	09/05/08
I.G.: Tip Witcha Boy	06/29/08
Iced Earth: Ten Thousand Strong	02/08/09
Immolation: World Agony	01/11/09
Imogen Heap: Goodnight And Go	02/08/09
In Flames: Take This Life	02/08/09
In Flames: The Mirror's Truth	11/16/08
In This Moment: Prayers	11/02/08
Incubus: Drive	02/08/09
Incubus: Pardon Me	11/02/08
Incubus: Stellar	11/02/08
India.Arie: Brown Skin	11/02/08
India.Arie: Little Things	11/02/08
India.Arie: Ready For Love	11/02/08
India.Arie: The Truth	11/02/08
India.Arie: Video	11/02/08
Indigo Girls: Closer To Fine	02/08/09
Indigo Girls: Power Of Two	02/08/09
Inez: Stronger (Jody Den Broeder Remix)	10/19/08
Interpol: C'mere	11/02/08
Interpol: No I In Threesome	09/05/08
Interpol: The Heinrich Maneuver	11/02/08
Intocable: Lo Que Callas	11/02/08
Israel & New Breed: Alpha And Omega	11/02/08
Ivy Queen: En Que Fallamos	09/05/08
Ivy Queen: Menor Que Yo	11/16/08
J Holiday: Be With Me	09/05/08
J Holiday: Bed	09/05/08
J Holiday: Suffocate	09/05/08
J Xavier: J Xavier & Lil Wayne	08/18/08
J Xavier: YGTV:J Xavier & Kool Mo Dee	06/29/08
J. Dilla: Won't Do	08/24/08
J. Valentine: She Worth The Trouble	06/29/08
Ja Rule: Always On Time	11/02/08
Ja Rule: Body	07/11/08
Ja Rule: Clap Back	10/24/08
Jack Ingram: Lips Of An Angel	11/02/08
Jack Ingram: Love You	11/02/08
Jack Ingram: Maybe She'll Get Lonely	11/09/08
Jack Ingram: Measure Of A Man	07/13/08
Jack Ingram: Wherever You Are	11/02/08
Jack Johnson: If I Had Eyes	09/05/08
Jadakiss: U Make Me Wanna	11/02/08
Jagged Edge: Put A Little Umph In It	09/05/08
Jaguar Wright: Free	11/02/08
Jai Reed: Anointed Me	06/08/08
James Morrison: Wonderful World	12/14/08
James Morrison: You Give Me Something	02/08/09
James Taylor: Carolina In My Mind (Live)	08/24/08
James Taylor: Country Road (Live)	08/24/08
James Taylor: Sweet Baby James (Live)	02/08/09
James Taylor: You've Got A Friend (Live)	08/24/08
Jamie Foxx: DJ Play A Love Song	11/02/08
Jamie Lidell: Multiply	02/08/09
Janet Jackson: If	02/08/09
Janet Jackson: Megamix 04	10/24/08
Janet: Feedback	09/05/08
Janet: Rock With U	06/08/08
Jars Of Clay: Work	08/24/08
Jason Aldean: Amarillo Sky	09/05/08
Jason Aldean: Hicktown	10/24/08
Jason Aldean: Johnny Cash	07/13/08
Jason Aldean: Laughed Until We Cried	06/08/08
Jason Aldean: Why	11/02/08
Jason Nevins: I'm In Heaven	02/08/09
Jay Z: Jay-Z: 5 Boro Tour	08/18/08
Jay-Z: '03 Bonnie & Clyde	11/02/08
Jay-Z: 99 Problems	02/08/09
Jay-Z: Blue Magic	12/14/08
Jay-Z: Dirt Off Your Shoulder	10/24/08
Jay-Z: I Know	06/08/08
Jay-Z: Roc Boys (And The Winner Is)	12/14/08
Jay-Z: Show Me What You Got	08/24/08
Jean Grae: The Jam	12/14/08
Jeannie Ortega: Crowded	10/24/08
Jeff Buckley: Last Goodbye	02/08/09
Jennifer Lopez: Ain't It Funny	10/24/08
Jennifer Lopez: Do It Well	09/05/08
Jennifer Lopez: Get Right	10/24/08
Jennifer Lopez: Hold It Don't Drop It	01/25/09
Jennifer Lopez: I'm Real	11/02/08
Jennifer Lopez: If You Had My Love	11/02/08
Jennifer Lopez: Let's Get Loud	08/24/08
Jennifer Lopez: Por Arriesgarnos	06/08/08
Jeremias: Comienzo Del Final	12/28/08
Jeremy McComb: This Town Needs A Bar	11/16/08
Jermaine Dupri: Gotta Getcha	11/02/08
Jerry Rivera: Cuesta Abajo	11/02/08
Jes: Ghost	02/08/09
Jesse McCartney: Beautiful Soul	10/24/08
Jesse McCartney: Because You Live	02/01/09
Jesse McCartney: Leavin'	11/09/08
Jesse McCartney: Right Where You Want Me	02/01/09
Jessica Simpson: A Public Affair	11/02/08
Jessica Simpson: I Think I'm In Love With You	02/08/09
Jessica Simpson: I Wanna Love You Forever	02/08/09
Jessica Simpson: These Boots Are Made For Walkin'	06/08/08
Jessica Simpson: With You	11/02/08
Jessie McCartney: Jessie McCartney: Young Hollywood Boys	11/15/08
Jewel: Stronger Woman	11/09/08
Jibbs: Chain Hang Low	08/24/08
Jibbs: King Kong	08/24/08
Jill Scott: Cross My Mind	11/02/08
Jill Scott: Hate On Me	11/02/08
Jim Jones: Emotionless/So Harlem	10/24/08
Jim Jones: Jim Jones: Hip Hop Style 360	08/18/08
Jim Jones: Love Me No More/Byrdgang Money	06/08/08
Jim Jones: We Fly High (Remix)	11/02/08
Jimmy Eat World: Always Be	06/08/08
Jimmy Sommers: If I Knew	11/09/08
Jinx Da Juvy: Strong Enough	06/08/08
Joan Sebastian: Margarita	11/02/08
Joaquin Lira El Presumido: Besame	06/08/08
Job For A Cowboy: Altered From Catechization	02/08/09
Job For A Cowboy: Embedded	02/08/09
Joe Nichols: I'll Wait For You	11/02/08
Joe Nichols: It Ain't No Crime	07/13/08
Joe Nichols: Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off	11/02/08
Joe Nichols: What's A Guy Gotta Do	11/02/08
Joe Satriani: I Just Want To Rock	08/29/08
Joe: If I Was Your Man	11/02/08
Joe: We're Family	06/29/08
Joell Ortiz: Brooklyn Bull****	10/19/08
Joell Ortiz: Hip Hop	10/19/08
John Eddie: Jungle Boy	10/24/08
John Legend: Heaven	11/02/08
John Legend: P.D.A. (We Just Don't Care)	11/02/08
John Legend: Save Room	11/02/08
John Legend: Show Me	06/08/08
John Legend: Slow Dance	01/25/09
John Mayer Trio: Who Did You Think I Was	10/24/08
John Mayer: Bigger Than My Body	02/08/09
John Mayer: Daughters	11/02/08
John Mayer: No Such Thing (Live)	11/02/08
John Mayer: Say	02/08/09
John Mayer: Waiting On The World To Change	11/02/08
John Mayer: Your Body Is A Wonderland	02/08/09
John Mellencamp: Hurts So Good	02/08/09
John Mellencamp: Our Country	02/08/09
John Mellencamp: Pink Houses	02/08/09
John Mellencamp: Small Town	01/11/09
John Mellencamp: Wild Night	02/08/09
Johnny Kemp: Just Got Paid	02/08/09
JoJo: How To Touch A Girl	10/24/08
JoJo: Not That Kinda Girl	10/24/08
JoJo: Too Little, Too Late	02/01/09
Jonas Brothers: Demanded Top 10 : Music and Movies	11/15/08
Jonas Brothers: Mandy	02/01/09
Jonas Brothers: Mandy Episode 2	02/01/09
Jonas Brothers: Mandy Episode 3	02/01/09
Jonas Brothers: S.O.S.	09/05/08
Jonas Brothers: When You Look Me In The Eyes	01/11/09
Jonas Brothers: Year 3000	02/01/09
Jonathan Butler: One Night With The King	11/02/08
Jordan Pruitt: Jump To The Rhythm	02/01/09
Jordan Pruitt: Outside Looking In	02/01/09
Jordan Pruitt: We Are Family	02/01/09
Jordin Sparks: Jordin Sparks-Fresh Crops	08/18/08
Jordin Sparks: No Air	11/16/08
Jordin Sparks: Tattoo	09/05/08
Jorge Celedon: El Amor Es Asi	11/02/08
Jorge Celedon: Sin Perdon	11/02/08
Jorge Celedon: Todo No Puede Llamarse Amor	11/02/08
Jose Gonzales: Crosses	02/08/09
Jose Gonzales: Heartbeats	02/08/09
Jose Gonzalez: Down The Line	02/08/09
Jose Julian: Alta y Delgadita	11/02/08
Josh Turner: Another Try	11/16/08
Josh Turner: Firecracker	09/05/08
Josh Turner: Would You Go With Me	11/02/08
Josh Turner: Your Man	11/02/08
Joshua Radin: Closer	08/24/08
Joss Stone: Tell Me 'Bout It	02/08/09
Joss Stone: Tell Me What We're Gonna Do Now	09/05/08
Journey: Don't Stop Believin'	11/02/08
Journey: Faithfully	10/19/08
Journey: Open Arms	10/19/08
Journey: Separate Ways (Worlds Apart)	10/24/08
JR Writer: Grill 'Em	08/24/08
Juan Luis Guerra: La Travesia	11/02/08
Juan Luis Guerra: Que Me Des Tu Carino	09/05/08
JUANES: Gotas De Agua Dulce	06/08/08
Juanes: Me Enamora	11/02/08
Judas Priest: Breaking The Law	02/08/09
Judas Priest: Revolution	02/08/09
Judas Priest: You've Got Another Thing Comin'	02/08/09
Juganot: En Why Cee	10/19/08
Juggaknots: Use Your Confusion	12/14/08
Julianne Hough: That Song In My Head	06/29/08
Juliet: Ride The Pain	02/08/09
Julieta Venegas: Oleada	11/02/08
Juliette Lewis & The Licks: Sticky Honey	08/08/08
Julio Iglesias, Jr.: One More Chance	11/02/08
June Carter Cash: Keep On The Sunny Side	11/02/08
Just Jack: Starz In Their Eyes	02/08/09
Justice: D.A.N.C.E	02/08/09
Justice: DVNO	06/29/08
Justin Lanning: Take My Breath Away	11/02/08
Justin Timberlake: Cry Me A River	11/02/08
Justin Timberlake: Let Me Talk To You/My Love	11/02/08
Justin Timberlake: Like I Love You	11/02/08
Justin Timberlake: LoveStoned/I Think She Knows	09/05/08
Justin Timberlake: Rock Your Body	11/02/08
Justin Timberlake: SexyBack	11/02/08
Justin Timberlake: Until The End Of Time (Live)	09/05/08
Justin Timberlake: What Goes Around...Comes Around	10/24/08
Justin Timberlake: What Goes Around...Comes Around (Short Version)	02/08/09
Juvenile: Ha	06/29/08
Juvenile: U Understand	08/29/08
K-Ci & JoJo: All My Life	11/02/08
Kaddisfly: Empire	11/02/08
Kafani: Fast	10/19/08
Kaiser Chiefs: Oh My God	11/02/08
Kaiser Chiefs: Ruby	11/02/08
Kany Garcia: Amigo En El Bano	06/29/08
Kanye West: Can't Tell Me Nothing	11/02/08
Kanye West: Flashing Lights	06/08/08
Kanye West: Gold Digger	11/02/08
Kanye West: Good Life	09/05/08
Kanye West: Homecoming	11/09/08
Kanye West: Jesus Walks	09/07/08
Kanye West: Stronger	10/24/08
Karyme Lozano: Eres Prohibido	09/05/08
Kaskade: Be Still	02/08/09
Kat Deluna: Kat Deluna-Fresh Crops	08/18/08
Kat DeLuna: Run The Show	06/08/08
Kat Deluna: Whine Up	06/08/08
Kat Deluna: Whine Up Instructional Video	06/08/08
Kate Voegele: Only Fooling Myself	09/05/08
Katharine McPhee: Love Story	11/02/08
Katharine McPhee: Over It	11/02/08
Keane: Is It Any Wonder	11/02/08
Keith Urban: I Told You So	11/02/08
Keith Urban: Once In A Lifetime	09/05/08
Keith Urban: Stupid Boy	09/28/08
Keke Palmer: Keke Palmer :Fresh Crops	11/15/08
KeKe Wyatt: Nothing In This World	11/02/08
Kelis: Milkshake	11/02/08
Kellie Pickler: I Wonder	09/05/08
Kellie Pickler: Red High Heels	09/05/08
Kelly Clarkson: Because Of You	11/02/08
Kelly Clarkson: Before Your Love	10/24/08
Kelly Clarkson: Behind These Hazel Eyes	02/08/09
Kelly Clarkson: Breakaway	02/08/09
Kelly Clarkson: Miss Independent	09/05/08
Kelly Clarkson: Never Again	11/02/08
Kelly Clarkson: Since U Been Gone	09/05/08
Kelly Clarkson: Walk Away	11/02/08
Kelly Osbourne: One Word	02/08/09
Kelly Price: You Should've Told Me	11/02/08
Kelly Rowland: Daylight	09/05/08
Kelly Sweet: Raincoat	08/24/08
Kem: Find Your Way (Back In My Life)	11/02/08
Kem: I Can't Stop Loving You	11/02/08
Kem: Love Calls	11/02/08
Kenna: Say Goodbye To Love	02/08/09
Kenny Chesney: Don't Blink	06/29/08
Kenny Chesney: How Forever Feels	11/02/08
Kenny Chesney: Shiftwork	06/08/08
Kenny Chesney: You Save Me	09/05/08
Kenny Chesney: Young	10/24/08
Kenny G: Forever In Love	02/08/09
Kentucky Headhunters: Dumas Walker	11/02/08
Kevin L: Strangers/Hallelujah Do You Do	02/08/09
Kevin L: U Got Somebody	09/05/08
Keyla Caballero: Tu Dama De Hierro	06/08/08
Keyshia Cole: (I Just Want It) To Be Over	11/02/08
Keyshia Cole: Heaven Sent	11/09/08
Keyshia Cole: I Remember	09/05/08
Keyshia Cole: I Should Have Cheated	11/02/08
Keyshia Cole: Keyshia Cole-Naked	08/18/08
Keyshia Cole: Let It Go	09/05/08
Keyshia Cole: Love	11/02/08
Keyshia Cole: Shoulda Let You Go	09/05/08
Kia Shine: Krispy	07/13/08
Kia Shine: W.O.W.	08/24/08
Kid Sister: Pro Nails	06/08/08
Kidz Bop Kids: All Star	09/05/08
Kidz Bop Kids: First Time	09/05/08
Kidz Bop Kids: Get This Party Started	02/01/09
Kidz Bop Kids: Great Escape	09/05/08
Kidz Bop Kids: Since U Been Gone	02/01/09
Kidz Bop Kids: Sk8er Boi	09/05/08
Kidz Bop Kids: The Sweet Escape	09/05/08
Kidz Bop Live: All Star	11/10/08
Kidz Bop Live: I'm A Believer	11/10/08
Kidz Bop Live: Kidz Bop World	11/10/08
Kidz Bop Live: Move Along	11/10/08
Kidz In The Hall: Wheelz Fall Off ('06 Til)	08/24/08
Killswitch Engage: Holy Diver	09/05/08
Killswitch Engage: The Arms Of Sorrow	11/02/08
Kim Sozzi: Break Up (Cascada Remix)	02/08/09
Kimberley Locke: Change	02/08/09
Kimberly Scott: Tuck Me In	02/01/09
King Diamond: Give Me Your Soul	06/08/08
Kingdom Of Sorrow: Lead Into Demise	11/10/08
Kings Of Leon: On Call	11/02/08
Kinto Sol: Los Higos Del Maiz	08/24/08
Kirk Franklin: Declaration (This Is It)	06/29/08
Kirk Franklin: Imagine Me	09/05/08
Kirk Franklin: Kirk Franklin:Gospel Goes to the Movies	11/15/08
Kirk Franklin: September	11/02/08
Kirk Franklin: Thank You	11/16/08
KISS: I Love It Loud	11/02/08
KISS: Shout It Out Loud (Live)	11/02/08
Klaxons: Gravity's Rainbow	07/13/08
Klaxons: Magick	10/05/08
Korn: Blind	02/08/09
Korn: Evolution	09/05/08
Korn: Freak On A Leash	11/02/08
Korn: Got The Life	11/02/08
Korn: Hold On	09/05/08
Korn: Make Me Bad	02/08/09
Kraak & Smaak: Keep Me Home	02/08/09
Kreator: People Of The Lie	02/08/09
Kristine W: Stronger	02/08/09
KRS-One: Hip Hop Lives	10/19/08
KT Tunstall: Black Horse And The Cherry Tree	11/02/08
KT Tunstall: Black Horse And The Cherry Tree (Live)	08/24/08
KT Tunstall: Black Horse And The Cherry Tree (Live)	09/05/08
KT Tunstall: Hold On	02/08/09
KT Tunstall: Hold On (Acoustic)	12/14/08
KT Tunstall: Suddenly I See	11/02/08
L.A. Guns: The Ballad Of Jayne	10/24/08
L.A.X. Gurlz: Forget You	10/24/08
L.D.A.: Ilusiones	11/30/08
L.D.A.: Vive Por Ti	12/14/08
La Conquista: Mama No Me Deja	11/02/08
La Factoria: Perdoname	06/29/08
Laberinto: Mi Adolescencia A Los 40	11/02/08
Laberinto: Pa' La Raza Del Barrio	11/02/08
Lacuna Coil: Heaven's A Lie	11/02/08
Lacuna Coil: Our Truth	11/02/08
Lady Antebellum: Love Don't Live Here	01/18/09
Lady GaGa: Just Dance	06/08/08
Lady Sovereign: Random	11/02/08
Lady Te: Hurricane	09/05/08
Lamb Of God: Laid To Rest	02/08/09
Lamb Of God: *******	02/08/09
Landon Pigg: Can't Let Go	02/08/09
Landon Pigg: Falling In Love At A Coffee Shop	02/08/09
Last Train Home: Last Good Kiss	07/13/08
Latin Fresh: Bata Bata	11/02/08
Laurie Berkner: Bumblebee (Buzz Buzz)	10/24/08
Laurie Berkner: Pig On Her Head	10/24/08
Laurie Berkner: The Goldfish	10/24/08
Laurie Berkner: Under A Shady Tree	10/24/08
LCD Soundsystem: All My Friends	11/02/08
LCD Soundsystem: North American Scum	02/08/09
LCD Soundsystem: Someone Great	09/05/08
LCD Soundsystem: Tribulations	02/08/09
LeAnn Rimes: Nothin' Better To Do	09/05/08
Ledisi: In the Morning / Alright	06/08/08
Len: Steal My Sunshine	11/02/08
Lenny Kravitz: I'll Be Waiting	09/05/08
Leona Lewis: Bleeding Love	06/08/08
Leona Lewis: Leona Lewis: Fresh Crops	06/08/08
LFO: I Don't Wanna Kiss You Goodnight	10/24/08
Life Of Agony: This Time	02/08/09
Lifehouse: Blind	10/24/08
Lifehouse: First Time	11/02/08
Lifehouse: Hanging By A Moment	11/02/08
Lifehouse: The Joke	06/29/08
Lifehouse: Whatever It Takes	10/26/08
Lifehouse: You And Me	11/02/08
Lil Haze: Whut It Iz	02/08/09
Lil Mama: Lip Gloss	11/02/08
Lil Mama: Shawty Get Loose	06/29/08
Lil Wayne: Demanded: Top 10 #27	06/08/08
Lil Wayne: Fireman	02/08/09
Lil Wayne: Hustler Musik / Money On My Mind	02/08/09
Lil Wayne: Lollipop	06/29/08
Lil Zane: Like This	06/08/08
Lil' Keke: Chunk Up The Deuce	08/24/08
Lil' Mo: Sumtimes I	09/05/08
Liliani: Fruta Fresca (Calabria Spanish Remix)	06/29/08
Lily Allen: Alfie	07/13/08
Lily Allen: LDN	02/08/09
Lily Allen: Smile	02/08/09
Limp Bizkit: Faith/Fame	02/08/09
Limp Bizkit: Re-Arranged	02/08/09
Lin Que: Breathe, Spit, Don't Stop	08/24/08
Lina: Smooth	11/02/08
Lindsay Lohan: Over	10/24/08
Lindsay Lohan: Rumors	10/24/08
Linus Loves: Stand Back	02/08/09
Lionel Richie: Brick House (Live)	11/02/08
Lionel Richie: I Call It Love	11/02/08
Lionel Richie: Running With The Night	10/24/08
Lionel Richie: Three Times A Lady	11/02/08
Lisa Lisa & Cult Jam: All Cried Out	02/08/09
Lisa Lisa & Cult Jam: Can You Feel The Beat	02/08/09
Lisa Lisa & Cult Jam: Head To Toe	08/24/08
Little Big Town: A Little More You	07/13/08
Little Big Town: Boondocks	11/02/08
Little Big Town: Bring It On Home	11/02/08
Little Big Town: I'm With The Band	09/05/08
Live: Dolphin's Cry	11/02/08
Live: I Alone	11/02/08
Live: Lightning Crashes	02/08/09
Living Colour: Cult Of Personality	02/08/09
Lizzy Borden: Tomorrow Never Comes	08/15/08
LL Cool J: Headsprung	09/07/08
LL Cool J: Luv U Better	11/02/08
Lloyd Banks: Hands Up	08/24/08
Lloyd: How We Do It	08/15/08
Lloyd: You	11/02/08
Lola: No Strings (Dance Remix)	02/08/09
Londonbeat: I've Been Thinking About You	02/08/09
Lonestar: I'm Already There	11/02/08
Lonestar: Mountains	11/02/08
Los Horoscopos De Durango: Te Amo	11/16/08
Los Huracanes Del Norte: Medo Pueblo	11/10/08
Los Huracanes Del Norte: Vole Muy Alto	06/08/08
Los Lonely Boys: Diamonds	08/24/08
Los Lonely Boys: Heaven	02/08/09
Los Mono: Promesas	11/02/08
Los Nietos: La Mujer que no sone	02/01/09
Los Player's: El Mejor De Todos	11/02/08
Los Rabanes: La Vida	11/02/08
Lostprophets: Rooftops (A Liberation Broadcast)	11/02/08
Lovedrug: Pushing The Shine	11/02/08
Lucas Prata: And She Said	02/08/09
Lucky Twice: Lucky	02/08/09
Ludacris: Runaway Love	11/02/08
Ludo: Love Me Dead	01/25/09
Luis Fonsi: Amor Secreto	11/02/08
Luis Fonsi: Estoy Perdido	11/02/08
Luis Fonsi: Por Una Mujer	11/02/08
Luis Fonsi: Tu Amor	11/02/08
Luke Bryan: All My Friends Say	11/02/08
Luke Bryan: We Rode In Trucks	12/07/08
Lumidee: Crazy	11/02/08
Lumidee: She's Like The Wind	10/24/08
Luny Tunes: Noche De Entierro	11/02/08
Lupe Fiasco: Lupe Fiasco-Fresh Crops Refresh	08/18/08
Luther Vandross: Always And Forever	09/05/08
Luther Vandross: Any Love	11/02/08
Luther Vandross: Give Me The Reason	11/02/08
Luther Vandross: It's Over Now	11/02/08
Luther Vandross: She Won't Talk To Me	11/02/08
Luther Vandross: Shine	11/02/08
Luther Vandross: Stop To Love	11/02/08
Luther Vandross: Superstar/Until You Come Back To Me	09/05/08
Luther Vandross: There's Nothing Better Than Love	09/05/08
Luther Vandross: Your Secret Love	09/05/08
Lyfe Jennings: Cops Up	09/05/08
Lyfe Jennings: Hypothetically	11/02/08
Lyfe Jennings: Let's Stay Together	11/02/08
Lyfe Jennings: Lyfe Jennings : Hot Boys of R&B	06/08/08
Lyfe Jennings: Must Be Nice	11/02/08
Lyfe Jennings: Never Never Land	06/08/08
Lyfe Jennings: S.E.X.	11/02/08
Lyfe Jennings: Stick Up Kid	11/02/08
M.I.A.: Boyz	02/08/09
M.I.A.: Paper Planes	12/14/08
Machine Head: Aesthetics Of Hate	02/08/09
Machine Head: Old	02/08/09
Machine Head: The Blood, The Sweat, The Tears	02/08/09
Macy Gray: Finally Made Me Happy	11/02/08
Mad Season: Long Gone Day	02/08/09
Madina Lake: Here I Stand	11/02/08
Madina Lake: House Of Cards	07/13/08
Madina Lake: One Last Kiss	06/08/08
Madonna: Music (Live)	02/08/09
Mae: Sometimes I Can't Make It Alone	11/02/08
Magic Juan: Todo Eso Eh Tuyo	07/13/08
Maharold Peoples Jr.: I Press	11/02/08
Maharold Peoples Jr.: Rumors Of My Demise	11/02/08
Mala Rodriguez: Toca Toca	11/02/08
Malverde: La Bala/Mi Palabra	11/02/08
Malverde: Malverde Pachanga De Mayo	10/26/08
Mandy Moore: Extraordinary	10/19/08
Manu Chao: Me Llaman Calle	11/30/08
Marc Anthony: Ahora Quien	09/05/08
Marcos Hernandez: If You Were Mine	09/05/08
Mariah Carey: Bringin' On The Heartbreak	10/24/08
Mariah Carey: Bye Bye	06/08/08
Mariah Carey: Emotions	02/08/09
Mariah Carey: Fantasy	02/08/09
Mariah Carey: Hero	02/08/09
Mariah Carey: Honey	11/02/08
Mariah Carey: Touch My Body	06/29/08
Mariah Carey: We Belong Together	11/02/08
Mariana: Mermelada	11/02/08
Marilyn Manson: Get Your Gunn	11/02/08
Marilyn Manson: I Don't Like The Drugs (But The Drugs Like Me)	11/02/08
Mario: Crying Out For Me	06/08/08
Mario: Here I Go Again	11/02/08
Mario: How Do I Breathe	11/02/08
Mario: Let Me Love You	09/05/08
Mark Ronson: Oh My God	09/05/08
Mark Ronson: Stop Me	11/02/08
Maroon 5: Harder To Breathe	02/08/09
Maroon 5: Makes Me Wonder	11/02/08
Maroon 5: She Will Be Loved	11/02/08
Maroon 5: Shiver	10/24/08
Maroon 5: Sunday Morning	11/02/08
Maroon 5: This Love	11/02/08
Maroon 5: Wake Up Call	09/05/08
Maroon 5: Won't Go Home Without You	11/16/08
Marques Houston: Naked	11/02/08
Marques Houston: Sex Wit You	11/02/08
Marquise Porter: Alone	02/08/09
Marquise Porter: In Da City	12/14/08
Martika: Toy Soldiers	10/24/08
Martin Solveig: Rocking Music	02/08/09
Martina McBride: A Broken Wing	11/02/08
Mary J. Blige: Just Fine	09/05/08
Mary J. Blige: Real Love	11/02/08
Mary J. Blige: Stay Down	06/29/08
Mary J. Blige: Take Me As I Am	11/02/08
Mary J. Blige: We Ride (I See The Future)	11/02/08
Mary J. Blige: You Bring Me Joy	11/02/08
Mary Mary: Yesterday	09/05/08
Master P: Black History	02/08/09
Mat Kearney: Breathe In Breathe Out	01/11/09
Mat Kearney: Nothing Left To Lose	02/08/09
Mat Kearney: Undeniable	02/08/09
Matisyahu: King Without A Crown (Version 2)	11/02/08
Matt Costa: Mr. Pitiful	02/08/09
Matt Costa: Sunshine	02/08/09
Matt Nathanson: Car Crash	02/08/09
Matt White: Best Days	09/05/08
Matthew Dear: Don & Sherri	02/08/09
Maximo Park: Our Velocity	07/13/08
Maylene And The Sons Of Disaster: Darkest Of Kin	08/08/08
Maylene And The Sons Of Disaster: Dry The River	02/08/09
Mazizo Musical: Otro Llega Del Pasado	11/02/08
MC Hammer: You Can't Touch This	02/08/09
MDO: No Queda Nada	09/05/08
Meatloaf: It's All Coming Back To Me Now	11/02/08
Melissa Etheridge: I Need To Wake Up	02/08/09
Melissa Etheridge: I'm The Only One	02/08/09
Menomena: Rotten Hell	09/05/08
Meshuggah: Shed	02/08/09
Metal Church: Mirror Of Lies	02/08/09
Method Man: I'll Be There For You / You're All I Need To Get By	11/02/08
Metro Station: Control	06/08/08
Metro Station: Kelsey	11/02/08
Metro Station: Shake It	06/08/08
MGMT: Electric Feel	12/07/08
MGMT: Time To Pretend	11/23/08
Miami Sound Machine: Bad Boy	02/08/09
Michael Bolton: Wait On Love	10/24/08
Michael Franti And Spearhead: I Know I'm Not Alone	08/24/08
Michael Jackson: Bad	11/02/08
Michael Jackson: Beat It	11/02/08
Michael Jackson: Billie Jean	11/02/08
Michael Jackson: Black Or White	11/02/08
Michael Jackson: Blood On The Dance Floor	11/02/08
Michael Jackson: Cry	11/02/08
Michael Jackson: Don't Stop 'Til You Get Enough	02/08/09
Michael Jackson: Ghost	11/02/08
Michael Jackson: Gone Too Soon	11/02/08
Michael Jackson: Heal The World	11/02/08
Michael Jackson: Leave Me Alone	11/02/08
Michael Jackson: Liberian Girl	11/02/08
Michael Jackson: Man In The Mirror	09/05/08
Michael Jackson: Remember The Time	11/02/08
Michael Jackson: Rock With You	11/02/08
Michael Jackson: She's Out Of My Life	11/02/08
Michael Jackson: Smooth Criminal	11/02/08
Michael Jackson: Stranger In Moscow	11/02/08
Michael Jackson: The Way You Make Me Feel	11/02/08
Michael Jackson: Thriller	11/02/08
Mighty Casey: Black Rapping School	10/19/08
Mika: Grace Kelly	11/02/08
Miley Cyrus: Start All Over	11/10/08
Milk Inc.: Sunrise	06/08/08
MIMS: Like This	07/13/08
MIMS: This Is Why I'm Hot	08/24/08
Mink: Get It Right	09/05/08
Mink: Talk To Me	07/13/08
Mint Condition: I'm Ready	11/02/08
Minus The Bear: Throwin' Shapes	10/24/08
Miranda Lambert: Famous In A Small Town	11/02/08
Miranda Lambert: Kerosene	09/28/08
Miranda!: Perfecta	11/02/08
Miri Ben-Ari: Symphony Of Brotherhood	11/02/08
Mischa Daniels: Take Me Higher	02/08/09
Mnemic: Meaningless	02/08/09
Moby: Alice	06/08/08
Moby: Beautiful	02/08/09
Moby: New York, New York	02/08/09
Modest Mouse: Float On	11/02/08
Modest Mouse: Missed The Boat	11/02/08
Molotov: Yofo!	11/02/08
Monica: A Dozen Roses	11/02/08
Monster In The Machine: Savior	11/02/08
Monte *****: Give Me Love (No Llores)	06/29/08
Monte *****: Me Duele No Estar Junto A Ti	11/02/08
Montgomery Gentry: Something To Be Proud Of	10/24/08
Montgomery Gentry: What Do Ya Think About That	09/05/08
Morcheeba: Enjoy The Ride	06/08/08
Morcheeba: Lighten Up	02/08/09
Most Precious Blood: The Great Red Shift	02/08/09
Motion City Soundtrack: It Had To Be You	06/08/08
Motion City Soundtrack: This Is For Real	09/05/08
Motley Crue: Girls, Girls, Girls	10/24/08
Motley Crue: Home Sweet Home	02/08/09
Motley Crue: Saints Of Los Angeles	06/08/08
Motorcycle: As The Rush Comes	02/08/09
Motorhead: Ace Of Spades (Live)	02/08/09
Mr. C The Slide Man: Cha Cha Slide Part 2	02/01/09
Mr. On vs. The Jungle Brothers: Breathe Don't Stop	02/08/09
Mr. Scruff: Get A Move On	02/08/09
Mr. V: Da Bump	02/08/09
Mr.Cheeks: Lights, Camera, Action!	11/02/08
MSTRKRFT: Work On You	02/08/09
Mu-Ziq: The Fear	02/08/09
Mudvayne: Forget To Remember	11/02/08
Mudvayne: Not Falling	11/02/08
Murs: L.A.	08/24/08
Mushroomhead: 12 Hundred	11/02/08
My American Heart: The Shake (Awful Feeling) Version 2	06/08/08
Mya: Movin' On	11/02/08
Mya: Ridin'	09/05/08
N.O.R.E.: Mas Maiz	11/02/08
N.O.R.E.: Set It Off	12/14/08
N.W.A.: Straight Outta Compton	08/24/08
Nada Surf: Always Love	10/24/08
Nada Surf: Whose Authority	10/19/08
Naked Brothers: Naked Brothers: Naked	06/29/08
Naked Eyes: Always Something There To Remind Me (Live)	10/24/08
Napalm Death: When All Is Said And Done	08/24/08
Nas: Hip Hop Is Dead	08/24/08
Nas: I Can	06/08/08
Nas: Surviving The Times	02/08/09
Natalie Imbruglia: Torn	02/08/09
Natasha Bedingfield: I Wanna Have Your Babies	11/02/08
Natasha Bedingfield: Love Like This	09/05/08
Natasha Bedingfield: Pocket Full Of Sunshine	06/08/08
Natasha Bedingfield: Single	10/24/08
Natasha Bedingfield: These Words	11/02/08
Natasha Bedingfield: Unwritten	11/02/08
Nazareth: Love Hurts (Live)	11/02/08
Ne-Yo: Because Of You	11/02/08
Ne-Yo: Closer	06/29/08
Ne-Yo: Do You	11/02/08
Ne-Yo: Go On Girl	06/08/08
Ne-Yo: Sexy Love	11/02/08
Ne-Yo: So Sick	11/02/08
Ne-Yo: When You're Mad	11/02/08
****** By Wason: En Un Solo Dia	09/05/08
Nejo & Dalmata: Algo Musical	01/25/09
Nelly Furtado: All Good Things (Come To An End)	09/05/08
Nelly Furtado: All Good Things (Come To An End)	12/28/08
Nelly Furtado: Do It	11/02/08
Nelly Furtado: In God's Hands	09/05/08
Nelly Furtado: Maneater	11/02/08
Nelly Furtado: Promiscuous	11/02/08
Nelly Furtado: Say It Right	11/02/08
Nelly: Air Force Ones	11/02/08
Nelly: Dilemma	11/02/08
Nelly: Hot In Herre (Part 2)	06/29/08
Nelly: Party People	06/08/08
Nelly: Pimp Juice	07/27/08
Nelly: Wadsyaname	09/05/08
New Atlantic: Cold Hearted Town	10/05/08
New Atlantic: Wire And Stone	11/02/08
New Edition: Candy Girl	10/19/08
New Edition: Cool It Now	10/19/08
New Found Glory: It's Not Your Fault	11/02/08
New Found Glory: Kiss Me	09/05/08
New Kids On The Block: Cover Girl	10/24/08
New Kids On The Block: Please Don't Go Girl	02/08/09
New Kids On The Block: Step By Step	02/08/09
New Kids On The Block: Tonight	02/08/09
New Kids On The Block: You've Got It (The Right Stuff)	02/08/09
New York Dolls: Dance Like A Monkey	11/02/08
New Young Pony Club: Ice Cream	02/08/09
New Young Pony Club: The Bomb	02/08/09
Newton Faulkner: Dream Catch Me	10/24/08
Nick Cannon: Can I Live	11/02/08
Nick Carter: Help Me	10/24/08
Nick Lachey: I Can't Hate You Anymore	11/02/08
Nick Lachey: This I Swear	10/24/08
Nick Lachey: What's Left Of Me	11/02/08
Nickelback: Far Away	11/02/08
Nickelback: If Everyone Cared	11/02/08
Nickelback: Never Again	11/02/08
Nickelback: Photograph	02/08/09
Nickelback: Rockstar	09/05/08
Nickelback: Savin' Me	11/02/08
Nickelback: Someday	11/02/08
Nickelback: Too Bad	11/02/08
Nicky Jam: Gas Pela	06/08/08
Nicole Atkins: Maybe Tonight	10/24/08
Nicole Atkins: The Way It Is	08/24/08
Nicole Scherzinger: Baby Love	09/05/08
Nicole Scherzinger: Whatever U Like	11/02/08
Night Ranger: Sister Christian	02/08/09
Night Ranger: When You Close Your Eyes	10/24/08
Nightwish: Bye Bye Beautiful	11/02/08
Nile: Papyrus	08/24/08
Nine Inch Nails: Closer (Live)	02/08/09
Nine Inch Nails: Only	11/02/08
Nine Inch Nails: Survivalism	11/02/08
Ninos: Kids Don't Lie	11/02/08
Nirvana: In Bloom	02/08/09
Nirvana: Smells Like Teen Spirit	11/02/08
Nite Club: No Matter Which Way	09/05/08
NLT: She Said, I Said (Time We Let Go)	09/05/08
NLT: That Girl	02/01/09
No Doubt: Don't Speak	11/02/08
No Doubt: Excuse Me Mr.	02/08/09
No Doubt: Hella Good	11/02/08
No Doubt: Hey Baby	11/02/08
No Doubt: It's My Life	11/02/08
No Doubt: Just A Girl	11/02/08
No Doubt: Spiderwebs	02/08/09
No More Kings: Michael (Jump In)	10/19/08
Noel: Silent Morning	02/08/09
Norah Jones: Thinking Of You	02/08/09
Norma Jean: Songs Sound Much Sadder	02/08/09
Notch: Que Te Pica	09/05/08
O-Town: All Or Nothing	11/02/08
O-Zone: Mai Ai Hee	02/08/09
Oasis: Champagne Supernova	11/02/08
Oasis: Don't Look Back In Anger	02/08/09
Oasis: Supersonic	02/08/09
Oasis: Wonderwall	11/02/08
Obituary: Insane	02/08/09
Oceanlab: Satellite	02/08/09
Ok Go: Do What You Want	11/02/08
Ol Skool: Am I Dreaming	11/02/08
Oleta Adams: Get Here	11/02/08
Olga Tanon: Desilusioname	11/02/08
Olivia Newton-John: Physical	02/08/09
Omarion: Cutt-Off Time	09/05/08
Omarion: Ice Box	09/05/08
Omillio Sparks: DJ Turn It Up	02/08/09
OneRepublic: Stop And Stare	09/05/08
Onitsha: He Is	09/05/08
Opeth: Porcelain Heart	06/08/08
Opeth: The Grand Conjuration	02/08/09
Optimo: Conectate	09/05/08
"Oran ""Juice"" Jones: The Rain"	11/02/08
Oscar D'Leon: Yo La Canto	09/07/08
Otep: Confrontation	06/08/08
Otep: Ghostflowers	02/08/09
Out Of Office: Hands Up	02/08/09
OutKast: ATLiens	02/08/09
OutKast: Elevators (Me & You)	11/02/08
OutKast: Hey Ya!	10/24/08
OutKast: So Fresh, So Clean	11/02/08
OutKast: Southernplayalisticadillacmuzik	08/24/08
Ozomatli: La Gallina	11/02/08
Ozzy Osbourne: I Don't Wanna Stop	11/02/08
Ozzy Osbourne: Mama, I'm Coming Home	02/08/09
P!nk: Dear Mr. President (Live From Wembley)	06/08/08
P!nk: Don't Let Me Get Me	11/02/08
P!nk: Just Like A Pill	11/02/08
P!nk: Most Girls	10/24/08
P!nk: Stupid Girls	11/02/08
P!nk: U + Ur Hand	11/02/08
P!nk: Who Knew	11/02/08
Panic At The Disco: Panic At The Disco: Naked	08/23/08
Panic At The Disco: Panic At The Disco: Those Odd Gentleman	08/23/08
Papa Roach: Forever	07/13/08
Papa Roach: Last Resort	11/02/08
Papa Roach: Reckless	10/05/08
Papa Roach: Time Is Running Out	11/02/08
Paramore: Paramore-Rock U	08/18/08
Pastilla: A Marte	09/07/08
Pat Green: Wave On Wave	11/02/08
Pat Monahan: Her Eyes	02/08/09
Patsy Cline: Crazy	11/02/08
Patti LaBelle: If You Asked Me To	11/02/08
Patti LaBelle: On My Own	11/02/08
Paul McCartney: Dance Tonight	02/08/09
Paul McCartney: Ever Present Past	02/08/09
Paul Van Dyk: Let Go	02/08/09
Paul Van Dyk: The Other Side	02/08/09
Paul Van Dyk: White Lies	02/08/09
Paula Abdul: Dance Like There's No Tomorrow	06/08/08
Paula DeAnda: Doing Too Much	10/24/08
Paula DeAnda: Easy	09/05/08
Paula DeAnda: Walk Away	11/02/08
Paulina Rubio: Casanova	11/02/08
Paulina Rubio: Ni Una Sola Palabra	11/02/08
Peaches: Downtown	02/08/09
Pearl Jam: Alive	11/02/08
Pearl Jam: Even Flow	11/02/08
Pearl Jam: Jeremy	11/02/08
Pebbles: Girlfriend	02/08/09
Pebbles: Love Makes Things Happen	11/02/08
Peter Bjorn And John: Young Folks	11/02/08
Peter Gabriel: Games Without Frontiers	10/24/08
Petey Pablo: Freek-A-Leek	11/02/08
Phantom Planet: California	11/02/08
Pharoahe Monch: Body Baby	10/19/08
Phil Vassar: Just Another Day In Paradise	11/02/08
Phil Vassar: Last Day Of My Life	11/02/08
Phil Vassar: Love Is A Beautiful Thing	07/13/08
Phil Vassar: Six-Pack Summer	11/02/08
Phil Vassar: This Is My Life	07/13/08
Pig Destroyer: Loathsome	02/08/09
Pigeon John: Freaks! Freaks!	10/19/08
Pitbull: Bojangles (Remix)	08/24/08
Pitbull: Go Girl	06/08/08
Pitbull: Secret Admirer	11/30/08
Plain White T's: Hate (I Really Don't Like You)	11/02/08
Plain White T's: Hey There Delilah	09/05/08
Plain White T's: Our Time Now	09/05/08
Plan B.: Freakytona	06/08/08
Playa Limbo: El Eco De Tu Voz	10/19/08
Playaz Circle: Duffle Bag Boy	09/05/08
Playaz Circle: Paper Chaser/We Workin'	06/08/08
PlayRadioPlay!: Compliment Each Other Like Colors	10/24/08
Poison The Well: Letter Thing	02/08/09
Poison: Every Rose Has Its Thorn	11/02/08
Poison: I Want Action	12/21/08
Poison: Nothin' But A Good Time	01/18/09
Poison: Unskinny Bop	12/21/08
Poison: What I Like About You	12/21/08
Polyrhythm Addicts: Reachin'	10/19/08
Pop It Off Boyz: Crank Dat Batman	06/08/08
Priestess: Talk To Her	11/02/08
Prima J: Prima J :Fresh Crops	11/15/08
Prima J: Rockstar	06/08/08
Primal Scream: Kill All Hippies	02/08/09
Primus: Jerry Was A Race Car Driver	11/02/08
Primus: My Name Is Mud	11/02/08
Prince: Pop Life (Live)	11/02/08
Procol Harum: A Whiter Shade Of Pale (Live)	11/02/08
Prodigy: Mac 10 Handles	08/24/08
Prodigy: Stuck On You	08/24/08
Prodigy: The Life	06/08/08
Project Pat: Don't Call Me No Mo (Remix)	02/08/09
Pryslezz: More Than A Love Song	06/29/08
Public Enemy Vs. Benny Benassi: Bring The Noise (Remix)	02/08/09
Puddle Of Mudd: Away From Me	11/02/08
Puddle Of Mudd: Blurry	11/02/08
Puddle Of Mudd: Psycho	06/29/08
Puddle Of Mudd: She Hates Me	11/02/08
Puro Corazon: Lloraras	09/07/08
Puscifer: Queen B	08/08/08
Queen: We Are The Champions	11/02/08
Queens of the Stone Age: 3's & 7's	09/05/08
Queens of the Stone Age: Make It Wit Chu	11/30/08
Queens of the Stone Age: No One Knows	11/02/08
Queens Of The Stone Age: Sick, Sick, Sick	11/02/08
Queens of the Stone Age: The Lost Art Of Keeping A Secret	11/02/08
Quietdrive: Time After Time	11/02/08
QUIK & AMG a.k.a. The Fixxers: Can U Werk Wit Dat	10/19/08
R. Kelly: Bump N' Grind	09/05/08
R. Kelly: Burn It Up	11/02/08
R. Kelly: Down Low (Nobody Has To Know)	11/02/08
R. Kelly: Hair Braider	06/08/08
R. Kelly: Honey Love	11/02/08
R. Kelly: I Wish	09/05/08
R. Kelly: Ignition	11/02/08
R. Kelly: Playa's Only	11/02/08
R. Kelly: Same Girl	11/02/08
R. Kelly: Step In The Name Of Love	11/02/08
R. Kelly: Trapped In The Closet (Chapter 1)	11/02/08
Radiohead: Bodysnatchers	11/02/08
Radiohead: Fake Plastic Trees	12/07/08
Radiohead: High & Dry	12/07/08
Radiohead: Karma Police	12/07/08
Radiohead: Paranoid Android	12/14/08
Radiohead: There There	12/07/08
Raheem DeVaughn: Customer	06/29/08
Raheem DeVaughn: Guess Who Loves You More	11/02/08
Raheem DeVaughn: Woman	06/08/08
Raheem DeVaughn: You	11/02/08
Rakim y Ken Y: Igual Que Ayer	09/05/08
Randy Jackson: Dance Like There's No Tomorrow (Paul Oakenfold Remix)	08/15/08
Randy: Soy Una Gargola	11/02/08
Rashaan Patterson: Feels Good	06/08/08
Rasheeda: My Bubble Gum	10/19/08
Raven-Symone: Backflip	06/08/08
Ray J: One Wish	06/08/08
Ray J: Ray J: Hottest of Summer Playlist Part 1	06/08/08
Ray J: Sexy Can I	07/20/08
Ray J: Sexy Can I (Version 2)	06/29/08
Raymond Castellon: Se Me Va La Vida (Reggaeton Version)	11/02/08
Razah: Rain	06/08/08
RBD: Besame Sin Miedo	06/08/08
RBD: Tu Amor	01/04/09
Reba McEntire: Because Of You	11/02/08
Red: Already Over	06/29/08
Regina Belle: God Is Good	06/08/08
Reik: Noviembre Sin Ti	11/02/08
Relient K: The Best Thing	07/13/08
Relient K: Who I Am Hates Who I've Been	11/02/08
Renee Spearman: Celebrate	09/05/08
Renee Spearman: He Can Do Anything	11/02/08
Reyli: Desde Que Ilegaste	11/02/08
Ricardo Arjona: Acompaname A Estar Solo	11/02/08
Ricardo Arjona: Quiero	12/07/08
Ricardo Arjona: Quiin	09/07/08
Rich Boy: Boy Looka Here	07/13/08
Rich Boy: Good Things	11/02/08
Rich Boy: Throw Some D's	08/24/08
Rick Ross: Hustlin'	11/02/08
Rick Ross: Push It	08/24/08
Rick Ross: Speedin'	09/05/08
Ricky Martin: I Don't Care	11/02/08
Ricky Martin: Y Todo Queda en Nada	11/02/08
Rihanna: Don't Stop The Music	09/05/08
Rihanna: Hate That I Love You	06/08/08
Rihanna: If It's Lovin' That You Want	11/02/08
Rihanna: Pon de Replay	11/02/08
Rihanna: S.O.S.	10/24/08
Rihanna: Shut Up and Drive	11/02/08
Rihanna: Take A Bow	09/05/08
Rihanna: Umbrella	11/02/08
Rihanna: Unfaithful	11/02/08
Rise Against: The Good Left Undone	11/02/08
Rivers Cuomo: Blast Off!	01/25/09
Rob Thomas: Little Wonders	02/01/09
Rob Zombie: Dragula	11/02/08
Rob Zombie: Living Dead Girl	11/02/08
Robert Earl Keen: What I Really Mean	11/02/08
Robert Palmer: Bad Case Of Loving You (Doctor, Doctor)	10/24/08
Robert Palmer: I Didn't Mean To Turn You On	02/08/09
Robert Plant: Please Read The Letter	11/10/08
Robin Thicke: Can U Believe	11/02/08
Robin Thicke: Lost Without U	11/02/08
Robyn: Konichiwa Bi***es	08/15/08
Rocco Deluca and The Burden: Colorful	08/24/08
Rocco Deluca and The Burden: Colorful	09/05/08
Rocco: Rocco:Tha Corner Top 5	06/15/08
Rocio Sandoval: Peligro	09/07/08
Rocko: Umma Do Me	06/08/08
Rockstar Supernova: Headspin	11/02/08
Rodney Atkins: If You're Going Through Hell	11/02/08
Rodnie Bryant: My Liberty	11/02/08
Rodrigo Y Gabriela: Diablo Rojo	11/02/08
Roger Sanchez: Lost	02/08/09
Ron Isley: Just Came Here To Chill	11/02/08
Rooney: When Did Your Heart Go Missing	07/13/08
Roots Manuva: Colossal Insight	08/24/08
Ror-Shak: Fate Or Faith	02/08/09
Royksopp: Remind Me	02/08/09
Ruben Studdard: Change Me	11/02/08
Ruben Studdard: Love Him Like I Do	11/02/08
Rue Melo: Enamorada	09/05/08
Run-D.M.C.: It's Tricky	02/08/09
Run-D.M.C.: King Of Rock	02/08/09
Rush: Tom Sawyer	11/02/08
Ryan Adams: Everybody Knows	02/08/09
Ryan Cabrera: Say	06/08/08
Ryan Leslie: Diamond Girl	06/29/08
Sa-Ra: Feel The Bass	12/14/08
Safire: Boy, I've Been Told	10/24/08
Saliva: Click Click Boom	11/02/08
Saliva: Ladies And Gentlemen	11/02/08
Samantha Jade: Turn Around	09/05/08
Sandi Thom: I Wish I Was A Punk Rocker (With Flowers In My Hair)	08/24/08
Santana: I'm Feeling You	11/02/08
Santana: Into The Night	07/11/08
Santana: Why Don't You & I	11/02/08
Santogold: L.E.S. Artistes	06/08/08
Saosin: You're Not Alone	07/13/08
Sara Bareilles: Bottle It Up	07/13/08
Sara Evans: As If	09/05/08
Sara Evans: Born To Fly	10/24/08
Sara Evans: I Could Not Ask For More	11/02/08
Sara Evans: No Place That Far	10/24/08
Sarah McLachlan: Adia	02/08/09
Sarah McLachlan: Building A Mystery	02/08/09
Sarah Vaughan: Fever (Adam Freeland Remix)	02/08/09
Satellite Party: Wish Upon A Dog Star	07/13/08
Satyricon: K.I.N.G.	02/08/09
Saving Abel: Addicted	11/10/08
Saving Jane: Girl Next Door	11/02/08
Saviours: Narcotic Sea	09/05/08
Say Anything: Baby Girl, I'm A Blur	11/02/08
Say Anything: Shiksa	06/08/08
Say Anything: Wow, I Can Get Sexual Too	11/02/08
Scandal: Goodbye To You	10/24/08
Scars Of Tomorrow: Suffocating Words	02/08/09
Scary Kids Scaring Kids: Faces	09/05/08
Schoolyard Heroes: The Plastic Surgery Hall Of Fame	10/05/08
Scissor Sisters: I Don't Feel Like Dancin'	02/08/09
Scorpions: Humanity	11/02/08
Scorpions: Rock You Like A Hurricane	10/24/08
Scorpions: Wind Of Change	11/02/08
Screaming Trees: All I Know	11/02/08
Scum Of The Earth: Bombshell From Hell	10/05/08
Sea Wolf: Winter Windows	09/21/08
Sean Garrett: Grippin'	06/08/08
Sean Kingston: Beautiful Girls	09/05/08
Sean Kingston: Me Love	09/05/08
Sean Kingston: Take You There	10/26/08
Sean Kingston: There's Nothin'	06/29/08
Sean Lennon: Dead Meat	08/24/08
Sean Price: Mess You Made	10/19/08
Sebastian Bach: (Love Is) A *****slap	12/28/08
Seduction: You're My One And Only	02/08/09
Seemless: Cast No Shadow	11/02/08
Seemless: Lay My Burden Down	11/02/08
Semisonic: Closing Time	11/02/08
Sergio Mendes: Funky Bahia	09/05/08
Sergio Mendes: Mas Que Nada	11/02/08
Sergio Vega: Musico Poeta y Loco	07/11/08
Sevendust: Ugly	11/02/08
Shabaam Sahdeeq: Rise Up/Cocoon	07/13/08
Shaggy: It Wasn't Me	11/02/08
Shaggy: What's Love	11/09/08
Shakira: Dia de Enero	11/02/08
Shakira: Don't Bother	11/02/08
Shakira: Hips Don't Lie	10/24/08
Shakira: Illegal	11/02/08
Shakira: La Tortura	11/02/08
Shakira: Las De La Intuicion	09/05/08
Shakira: No	11/02/08
Shakira: Suerte (Whenever, Wherever)	11/02/08
Shakira: The One	10/24/08
Shakira: Underneath Your Clothes	10/24/08
Shakira: Whenever, Wherever	11/02/08
Shape: UK: Lola's Theme	02/08/09
Shawn Colvin: Sunny Came Home	02/08/09
Shawn Mullins: Beautiful Wreck	02/08/09
Shawn Mullins: Lullaby	02/08/09
Shawty Lo: Shawty Lo-Top 5	08/18/08
Shawty Lo: Shawty Lo:Tha Corner	11/23/08
She Wants Revenge: Tear You Apart	11/02/08
She Wants Revenge: True Romance	09/05/08
SHeDAISY: Don't Worry 'Bout A Thing	10/24/08
Sheek Louch: Good Love	06/08/08
Sheryl Crow: All I Wanna Do	02/08/09
Sheryl Crow: Soak Up The Sun	02/08/09
Sheryl Crow: The First Cut Is The Deepest	02/08/09
Shiny Toy Guns: Rainy Monday	09/05/08
Shiny Toy Guns: You Are The One	07/13/08
Shop Boyz: Party Like A Rock Star	07/13/08
Shop Boyz: They Like Me	12/14/08
Shout Out Louds: Impossible	10/05/08
Shwayze: Buzzin'	06/08/08
Sia: Breathe Me	11/02/08
Sia: Day Too Soon	02/08/09
Sia: Pictures	08/24/08
Sick Puppies: All The Same	11/02/08
Sick Puppies: My World, My World	11/02/08
Sigur Ros: Hoppipolla	11/02/08
Silverstein: If You Could See Into My Soul	06/08/08
Silverstein: Still Dreaming	09/05/08
Silversun Pickups: Little Lover's So Polite	06/08/08
Silversun Pickups: Well Thought Out Twinkles	11/02/08
Simian Mobile Disco: I Believe	02/08/09
Simian Mobile Disco: It's The Beat	09/05/08
Simian: The Wisp	02/08/09
Simple Plan: Gone But Not Forgotten Video Playlist	08/31/08
Sirens: Club LA LA	08/15/08
Sisqo: Thong Song	11/02/08
Six Feet Under: Ghosts Of The Undead	02/08/09
Sixx A.M.: Accidents Can Happen	06/08/08
Sixx A.M.: Pray For Me	06/29/08
Sixx: A.M.: Life Is Beautiful	11/02/08
Skillz: Crazy World	09/05/08
Skyzoo: Way 2 Go	08/24/08
Slayer: South Of Heaven (Live)	02/08/09
Slim Thug: Theme Song (Hoggs On Da Grind)	08/24/08
Slim Thug: Wood Grain Wheel	10/19/08
Slipknot: Before I Forget	11/02/08
Slipknot: Duality	11/02/08
Slipknot: Left Behind	11/02/08
Slumber Party Girls: Countdown	08/17/08
Slumber Party Girls: The Texting Song	08/17/08
Smokey Robinson: Being With You	11/02/08
Sneaker Pimps: Loretta Young Silks	02/08/09
Snoop Dogg: Doggy Dogg World	02/08/09
Snoop Dogg: Drop It Like It's Hot	11/16/08
Snoop Dogg: Let's Get Blown	10/19/08
Snoop Dogg: Life Of Da Party	09/05/08
Snoop Dogg: Sensual Seduction	11/30/08
Snoop Dogg: Signs	11/02/08
Snoop Dogg: Snoop Dogg -AOM	08/18/08
Snoop Dogg: Snoop Dogg -Naked	08/18/08
Snoop Dogg: That's That	10/19/08
Snoop Dogg: Vapors	08/24/08
Snoop Doggy Dogg: Gin & Juice (Remix)	11/30/08
Snoop Doggy Dogg: Who Am I (What's My Name)	02/08/09
Snow Patrol: Chasing Cars	02/08/09
Snow Patrol: Hands Open	02/08/09
Snow Patrol: You're All I Have	10/19/08
Social Distortion: Ball And Chain	11/02/08
Soft Cell: Tainted Love (Live)	10/19/08
Soil: Give It Up	11/02/08
Soilent Green: Antioxidant	06/08/08
Soilwork: Exile	02/08/09
Soilwork: Stabbing The Drama	02/08/09
Sonya Kitchell: Let Me Go	08/24/08
Sophie B. Hawkins: Damn I Wish I Was Your Lover	02/08/09
Soul Asylum: Black Gold	02/08/09
Soul Asylum: Just Like Anyone	11/02/08
Soul Asylum: Runaway Train	11/02/08
Soul Asylum: Somebody To Shove	02/08/09
Soulja Boy Tell `Em: Crank That (Soulja Boy)	11/02/08
Soulja Boy Tell `Em: Soulja Girl	06/08/08
Soulja Boy Tell`em: Yahhh! / Report Card	06/08/08
Spank Rock: Rick Rubin	02/08/09
Spice Girls: Headlines (Friendship Never Ends)	10/26/08
Spin Doctors: Little Miss Can't Be Wrong	11/02/08
Spin Doctors: Two Princes	08/24/08
Sponge: Plowed	11/02/08
Sponge: Wax Ecstatic (To Sell Angelina)	11/02/08
Spoon: Don't You Evah	10/26/08
Spoon: The Underdog	11/02/08
Squeeze: Tempted	02/08/09
St. Vincent: Jesus Saves, I Spend	10/19/08
Stabbing Westward: Lies	02/08/09
Stabbing Westward: Nothing	02/08/09
Stabbing Westward: Shame	02/08/09
Stabbing Westward: What Do I Have To Do	11/02/08
Starsailor: In The Crossfire	11/02/08
Stefy: Chelsea	02/08/09
stellastarr: Sweet Troubled Soul	11/02/08
Steve Winwood: Higher Love	02/08/09
Stevie Wonder: Part-Time Lover	02/08/09
Sting: Bring On The Night	10/24/08
Sting: Desert Rose	02/08/09
Sting: Fields Of Gold	02/08/09
Sting: If I Ever Lose My Faith In You	02/08/09
Sting: If You Love Somebody Set Them Free	02/08/09
Sting: We'll Be Together	02/08/09
Stone Sour: Bother	11/02/08
Stone Sour: Made Of Scars	11/02/08
Stone Sour: Through Glass	11/02/08
Stone Sour: Through Glass (Live)	08/24/08
Stone Sour: Through Glass (Live)	09/05/08
Stop The Violence Movement: Self Destruction	08/24/08
Story Of The Year: Wake Up	06/08/08
Strapping Young Lad: Love	02/08/09
Strong Arm Steady: One Step	02/08/09
Styles P: Blow Your Mind	11/02/08
STYX: Too Much Time On My Hands	10/24/08
Sublime: What I Got	11/02/08
Sugarcult: Memory	11/02/08
Sugarland: Baby Girl	11/02/08
Sugarland: Everyday America	11/02/08
Sugarland: Just Might (Make Me Believe)	11/02/08
Sugarland: Settlin'	11/02/08
Sugarland: Something More	11/02/08
Sugarland: Stay	06/29/08
Sugarland: Want To	11/02/08
Suicidal Tendencies: I'll Hate You Better	02/08/09
Suicidal Tendencies: Nobody Hears	08/24/08
Suicidal Tendencies: You Can't Bring Me Down	02/08/09
SUM 41: Fat Lip	11/02/08
SUM 41: Underclass Hero	07/13/08
SUM 41: We're All To Blame	11/02/08
SUM 41: With Me	06/08/08
Sunday Drivers: Endless Summer	11/02/08
Super Cat: Dolly My Baby (Remix)	12/14/08
Surface: Shower Me With Your Love	10/24/08
Suzanne Vega: Luka	02/08/09
Switches: Drama Queen	11/16/08
Switchfoot: Awakening	11/02/08
Switchfoot: Dare You To Move	11/02/08
Switchfoot: Meant To Live	11/02/08
Swizz Beatz: Money In The Bank/Top Down	06/08/08
System Of A Down: B.Y.O.B.	11/02/08
System Of A Down: Hypnotize	11/02/08
System Of A Down: Sugar	02/08/09
T-Pain: Bartender	11/02/08
T-Pain: Buy U A Drank (Shawty Snappin)	09/05/08
T-Pain: Church	09/05/08
T-Pain: I'm In Luv (Wit A Stripper) - Tha Remix	11/02/08
t.A.T.u.: All The Things She Said	10/24/08
Tamia: Almost	06/08/08
Tamia: Can't Get Enough	11/02/08
Tamia: Me	09/05/08
Tank: Please Don't Go	11/02/08
Taylor Dane: Beautiful	02/08/09
Taylor Dayne: Can't Get Enough Of Your Love	02/08/09
Taylor Dayne: Don't Rush Me	02/08/09
Taylor Dayne: Heart Of Stone	10/24/08
Taylor Dayne: Love Will Lead You Back	10/24/08
Taylor Dayne: Tell It To My Heart	02/08/09
Taylor Swift: I'm Only Me When I'm With You	06/08/08
Taylor Swift: Our Song	06/29/08
Taylor Swift: Picture To Burn	07/13/08
Taylor Swift: Taylor Swift:Fresh Crops Refresh	06/29/08
Taylor Swift: Teardrops On My Guitar	09/05/08
Taylor Swift: Tim McGraw	06/08/08
Teddy Geiger: For You I Will (Confidence)	10/24/08
Teddy Geiger: These Walls	10/24/08
Termanology: So Amazing	02/08/09
Terri Clark: Dirty Girl	07/13/08
Terri Clark: I Just Wanna Be Mad	11/02/08
Terror: Keep Your Mouth Shut	02/08/09
Teyana Taylor: Google Me	06/29/08
Teyana Taylor: Google Me (Behind The Scenes)	06/08/08
Teyana Taylor: Teyana Taylor Fresh Crops	06/29/08
Tha Dogg Pound: Cali Iz Active	02/08/09
The All-American Rejects: Dirty Little Secret	11/02/08
The All-American Rejects: It Ends Tonight	11/02/08
The All-American Rejects: Move Along	11/02/08
The Allman Brothers Band: Good Clean Fun	11/02/08
The Almost: Say This Sooner	07/13/08
The Almost: Southern Weather	09/05/08
The Automatic Automatic: Monster	07/13/08
The Autumn Offering: From Atrophy To Obsession	09/05/08
The B-52s: Funplex	06/08/08
The Beastie Boys: (You Gotta ) Fight For Your Right (To Party)	10/24/08
The Beastie Boys: Hold It Now, Hit It	10/24/08
The Beastie Boys: No Sleep Till Brooklyn	10/24/08
The Beatles: Within You Without You/Tomorrow Never Knows	11/02/08
The Beatnuts: No Escapin' This	08/24/08
The Black Dahlia Murder: A Vulgar Picture	02/08/09
The Black Dahlia Murder: What A Horrible Night To Have A Curse	02/08/09
The Blind Boys Of Alabama: Free At Last	12/28/08
The Bravery: Believe	01/25/09
The Bravery: Time Won't Let Me Go	11/02/08
The Brian Setzer Orchestra: Jump Jive An' Wail	02/08/09
The Buggles: Video Killed The Radio Star	02/08/09
The Calling: Adrienne	10/24/08
The Calling: Our Lives	10/24/08
The Chariot: They Faced Each Other	02/08/09
The Charlatans UK: Blackened Blue Eyes	11/02/08
The Cheetah Girls: Fuego	11/30/08
The Chemical Brothers: Block Rockin' Beats	01/11/09
The Chemical Brothers: Let Forever Be	02/08/09
The Chemical Brothers: Out Of Control	02/08/09
The Chemical Brothers: Star Guitar	02/08/09
The Chemical Brothers: The Salmon Dance	09/05/08
The Clash: London Calling	09/05/08
The Clash: Rock The Casbah	11/02/08
The Clash: Westway To The World DVD clip 2	11/02/08
The Clash: Westway To The World DVD clip 3	11/02/08
The Clash: Westway To The World DVD clip 4	11/02/08
The Cool Kids: Black Mags	06/08/08
The Cranberries: Zombie	11/02/08
The Destro: Beast Burden	02/08/09
The Dillinger Escape Plan: Milk Lizard	02/08/09
The Donnas: Don't Wait Up For Me	11/02/08
The Doors: Light My Fire (Live)	11/02/08
The Dresden Dolls: Night Reconnaissance	08/15/08
The Dresden Dolls: Sing	11/02/08
The Eagles: How Long	12/14/08
The Exies: God We Look Good (Going Down In Flames)	11/02/08
The Exies: These Are The Days	02/01/09
The Fashion: Letters From The Ambulance	10/24/08
The Fixx: One Thing Leads To Another	10/24/08
The Format: She Doesn't Get It	07/13/08
The Fratellis: Chelsea Dagger	11/02/08
The Fray: All At Once	02/08/09
The Fray: How To Save a Life	11/02/08
The Fray: How To Save A Life (Version 2)	11/02/08
The Fray: Over My Head	09/05/08
The Fugees: Killing Me Softly	11/30/08
The Game: Hate It Or Love It	02/08/09
The Game: It's Okay (One Blood)	08/24/08
The Game: Wouldn't Get Far	08/24/08
The Go! Team: Doing It Right	11/02/08
The Good, The Bad And The Queen: Kingdom Of Doom	11/02/08
The Haunted: No Compromise	02/08/09
The Hives: Tick Tick Boom	11/02/08
The Hoosiers: Goodbye Mr. A	11/10/08
The Hooters: All You Zombies	02/08/09
The Human Abstract: Crossing The Rubicon	08/24/08
The Jeff Healey Band: Angel Eyes	10/24/08
The John Popper Project: Lapdance	08/24/08
The Killers: Don't Shoot Me Santa	11/30/08
The Killers: For Reasons Unknown	11/02/08
The Killers: Mr. Brightside	02/08/09
The Killers: Read My Mind	11/02/08
The Killers: Shadowplay	11/30/08
The Killers: Tranquilize	11/02/08
The Knack: My Sharona (Live)	10/24/08
The Knux: Cappuccino	06/29/08
The Kooks: Always Where I Need To Be	09/15/08
The Kooks: She Moves In Her Own Way	07/13/08
The Last Goodnight: Pictures Of You	09/05/08
The Last Goodnight: Stay Beautiful	11/10/08
The Myriad: A Clean Shot	11/10/08
The New Pornographers: Myriad Harbour	10/19/08
The Outfield: Everytime You Cry	10/24/08
The Outfield: Since You've Been Gone	02/08/09
The Pack: In My Car	09/05/08
The Pack: Vans	08/24/08
The Pastor Rudy Experience: Already Here	11/02/08
The Pastor Rudy Experience: Total Praise	11/02/08
The Pipettes: Your Kisses Are Wasted On Me	11/02/08
The Pointer Sisters: I'm So Excited	02/08/09
The Police: De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da	10/24/08
The Police: Don't Stand So Close To Me	02/08/09
The Police: Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic	02/08/09
The Police: Roxanne	10/24/08
The Polyphonic Spree: Running Away	07/13/08
The Prodigy: Voodoo People (Pendulum Remix)	02/08/09
The Pussycat Dolls: Beep	10/24/08
The Pussycat Dolls: Buttons	11/02/08
The Pussycat Dolls: Don't Cha	06/08/08
The Pussycat Dolls: I Don't Need A Man	07/13/08
The Pussycat Dolls: Stickwitu	10/24/08
The Pussycat Dolls: Wait A Minute	11/02/08
The Raconteurs: Level (Live)	11/02/08
The Raconteurs: Steady, As She Goes (Version 2)	08/24/08
The Red Chord: Dread Prevailed	02/08/09
The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus: False Pretense	11/02/08
The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus: Your Guardian Angel	09/05/08
The Rocket Summer: So Much Love	10/24/08
The Rolling Stones: Harlem Shuffle	10/24/08
The Rolling Stones: Mixed Emotions	10/24/08
The Rolling Stones: Start Me Up	02/08/09
The Rolling Stones: Undercover Of The Night	10/24/08
The Roots: Birthday Girl	06/08/08
The Roots: Break You Off	11/02/08
The Roots: Get Busy	06/08/08
The Roots: Proceed	02/08/09
The Roots: Rising Up	06/08/08
The Roots: You Got Me	11/02/08
The Shins: Australia	02/08/09
The Shins: Phantom Limb	11/02/08
The Shins: Turn On Me	11/02/08
The Spill Canvas: The Spill Canvas:Fresh Crops	06/29/08
The Starting Line: Island	11/02/08
The Strokes: Juicebox	11/02/08
The Sword: Freya	02/08/09
The Teenagers: Starlett Johansson	10/19/08
The Temptations: Stay	11/02/08
The Trews: Hold Me In Your Arms	11/10/08
The Wallflowers: 6th Avenue Heartache	02/08/09
The Wallflowers: One Headlight	02/08/09
The White Stripes: My Doorbell	11/02/08
The White Tie Affair: Candle	06/29/08
The White Tie Affair: Fresh Crops Summer Heat Preview: Pop/Rock	06/08/08
The Who: Pinball Wizard (Live)	11/02/08
The Young Punx!: You've Got To	11/02/08
The-Dream: Falsetto	09/05/08
The-Dream: Shawty Is A 10	09/05/08
Theory Of A Deadman: Santa Monica	11/02/08
Theory Of A Deadman: So Happy	06/08/08
Thievery Corporation: Warning Shots	02/08/09
Three Days Grace: Animal I Have Become	11/02/08
Three Days Grace: I Hate Everything About You	11/02/08
Three Days Grace: Never Too Late	09/05/08
Three: All That Remains	09/05/08
Thrice: Red Sky	11/02/08
Through The Eyes Of The Dead: Failure In The Flesh	09/05/08
Throwdown: Burn	02/08/09
Thursday: Ladies & Gentlemen: My Brother, The Failure	11/30/08
Tiesto: Dance4Life	02/08/09
Tiffany Evans: I'm Grown	06/08/08
Tiffany Evans: Tiffany Evans-Fresh Crops	08/18/08
Tift Merritt: Broken	09/28/08
Tiga: (Far From) Home	02/08/09
Tim McGraw: The Last Dollar (Fly Away)	09/05/08
Timbaland: Apologize	09/05/08
Timbaland: Give It To Me	11/02/08
Timbaland: The Way I Are	09/05/08
Tina Turner: It's Only Love	10/24/08
Tito El Bambino: Bailarlo	09/05/08
TLC: Baby-Baby-Baby	11/02/08
TLC: Creep	11/02/08
TLC: Diggin' On You	11/02/08
TLC: Red Light Special	11/02/08
TLC: Unpretty	11/02/08
Toby Keith: As Good As I Once Was	11/02/08
Toby Keith: Beer For My Horses	11/02/08
Toby Keith: Courtesy Of The Red, White And Blue (The Angry American)	11/02/08
Toby Keith: Get Drunk And Be Somebody	11/02/08
Toby Keith: High Maintenance Woman	07/13/08
Toby Keith: Honkytonk U	11/02/08
Toby Keith: How Do You Like Me Now !	11/02/08
Toby Keith: I Love This Bar	11/02/08
Toby Keith: I Wanna Talk About Me	11/02/08
Toby Keith: My List	11/02/08
Toby Keith: Stays In Mexico	11/02/08
Toby Keith: Whiskey Girl	11/02/08
Toby Keith: Who's That Man	11/02/08
Toby Keith: Who's Your Daddy	11/02/08
Toby Keith: You Shouldn't Kiss Me Like This	11/02/08
Todd Terry: Let It Ride	02/08/09
Tokio Hotel: Ready, Set, Go!	06/29/08
Tokio Hotel: Scream	11/30/08
Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers: I Won't Back Down	02/08/09
Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers: Refugee	11/02/08
Tonee Miyaggi: Suaveson	11/16/08
Toni Braxton: Another Sad Love Song	09/05/08
Toni Braxton: Breathe Again	11/02/08
Tonya Ware: Put My Hand In Yours	11/02/08
Too Short: Blow The Whistle	11/02/08
Tori Amos: Big Wheel	02/08/09
Toto: Africa (Live)	10/19/08
Trace Adkins: I Got My Game On	09/05/08
Trace Adkins: You're Gonna Miss This	11/09/08
Tracy Byrd: I'm From The Country	11/02/08
Tracy Byrd: Watermelon Crawl	11/02/08
Tracy Lawrence: Paint Me A Birmingham	11/02/08
Train: Cab	02/08/09
Train: Drops Of Jupiter	02/08/09
Train: Meet Virginia	02/08/09
Trap Starz Clik: Get It Big	02/08/09
Trapt: Stay Alive	09/05/08
Travis: Closer	10/19/08
Trin-i-tee 5:7: I Will Lift	09/05/08
Trin-i-tee 5:7: Listen	09/05/08
Trina: I Got A Thang For You	11/16/08
Trina: Single Again	06/08/08
Trisha Yearwood: A Perfect Love	11/02/08
Trisha Yearwood: Georgia Rain	11/02/08
Trisha Yearwood: Heaven, Heartache And The Power Of Love	09/05/08
Trisha Yearwood: I Would've Loved You Anyway	11/02/08
Trisha Yearwood: This Is Me You're Talking To	11/09/08
Trisha Yearwood: Walkaway Joe	11/02/08
Tristan Prettyman: Madly	10/24/08
Trivium: To The Rats	02/08/09
Tube And Berger: Straight Ahead	02/08/09
Tum Tum: Caprice Music	08/24/08
TV On The Radio: Province	11/02/08
Type O Negative: Black No. 1	02/08/09
Type O Negative: Christian Woman	02/08/09
Type O Negative: September Sun	06/29/08
Tyrese: One	11/02/08
Tyrese: Signs Of Love Makin	11/02/08
U2: Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me, Kill Me (Live)	11/02/08
U2: New Years Day (Version 2)	10/24/08
U2: Sunday Bloody Sunday	11/02/08
U2: Window In The Skies	11/02/08
UGK: Int'l Player's Anthem (I Choose You)	07/13/08
UGK: The Game Belongs To Me	08/24/08
Ulises Quintero: Algo Mas	11/02/08
Underoath: You're Ever So Inviting	07/13/08
Underworld: Crocodile	02/08/09
Unearth: Black Hearts Now Reign	02/08/09
UNK: Hit The Dance Floor	09/05/08
UNK: Walk It Out	08/24/08
Unkle: Burn My Shadow	11/02/08
Usher: Burn	11/02/08
Usher: Caught Up	11/02/08
Usher: Demanded Top 10 #28	06/08/08
Usher: Love In This Club	11/09/08
Usher: My Boo	11/02/08
Usher: You Make Me Wanna...	11/02/08
V&#195;&#173;ctor Garc&#195;&#173;a: Mentirosa	11/10/08
Valeria: Girl I Told Ya	02/08/09
Vampire Weekend: A-Punk	06/08/08
Vanessa Carlton: Hands On Me	09/05/08
Vanessa Carlton: Nolita Fairytale	11/02/08
Vanessa Hudgens: Come Back To Me	02/01/09
Vanessa Hudgens: Say Ok	09/05/08
Various Artists: Demanded Top -10	08/18/08
Various Artists: Demanded Top 10 #23	08/18/08
Various Artists: Demanded Top 10 #25	08/18/08
Various Artists: Hip Hop Hollywood	07/13/08
Various Artists: Who Runs Hip Hop #1	08/18/08
Various Artists: Who Runs Hip Hop #3	08/03/08
Various Artists: Who Runs Hip Hop Pt. 4	08/10/08
Vawn: Hollyhood	10/19/08
Velvet Revolver: Fall To Pieces	11/02/08
Velvet Revolver: Get Out The Door	06/08/08
Velvet Revolver: She Builds Quick Machines	11/02/08
Velvet Revolver: Slither	11/02/08
Velvet Revolver: The Last Fight	09/05/08
Vertical Horizon: Everything You Want	02/08/09
Vertical Horizon: You're A God	02/08/09
Veze Skante: Back To You	09/07/08
VHS Or Beta: Can't Believe A Single Word	11/02/08
Vickie Winans: It's Alright	09/05/08
Vickie Winans: Joy To The World	06/22/08
Victor Manuelle: Nunca Habia Llorado Asi (Live)	09/05/08
Vinyl Life: Good Life	02/08/09
Voltio: Bumper	11/02/08
Voltio: Chulin Culin Chunfly	11/02/08
Voltio: El Mellao	06/08/08
Walls Of Jericho: A Trigger Full Of Promises	02/08/09
Warrant: Blind Faith	02/08/09
Warrant: Cherry Pie	02/08/09
Warrant: Down Boys	10/24/08
Warrant: Heaven	10/24/08
Wax Poetic: Angels	02/08/09
We The Kings: Skyway Avenue	09/05/08
Webstar And Young B: Chicken Noodle Soup	08/24/08
Weezer: Beverly Hills	11/02/08
Weird Al Yankovic: Eat It	08/24/08
Weird Al Yankovic: Fat	08/24/08
Weird Al Yankovic: Trapped In The Drive-Thru	07/13/08
Weird Al Yankovic: White And Nerdy	11/02/08
Weird Al: Weird Al: Semi:Funny Video Playlist	08/15/08
White Zombie: More Human Than Human	11/02/08
Whitney Houston: All The Man That I Need	11/02/08
Whitney Houston: I Wanna Dance With Somebody	02/08/09
Whitney Houston: I'm Your Baby Tonight	02/08/09
Whitney Houston: So Emotional	02/08/09
will.i.am: Heartbreaker	06/08/08
will.i.am: I Got It From My Mama	11/02/08
Willie Nelson: Mendocino County Line	11/02/08
Willy Mason: Save Myself	10/19/08
Wisin & Yandel: Ahora Es	11/16/08
Wisin & Yandel: Donde Esta El Amor	10/19/08
Wisin & Yandel: Oye Donde Esta El Amor	06/08/08
Wisin & Yandel: Pegao	06/08/08
Wisin & Yandel: Sexy Movimiento	06/08/08
Within Temptation: The Howling	02/08/09
Within Temptation: What Have You Done	11/02/08
Wolfmother: Apple Tree (Live in Australia)	09/05/08
Wolfmother: Joker And The Thief	11/02/08
Wolfmother: Love Train	11/02/08
Wolfmother: White Unicorn	11/02/08
Wyclef Jean: If I Was President (Live)	09/28/08
Wyclef Jean: The Sweetest Girl (Dollar Bill)	10/26/08
Wynonna: No One Else On Earth	11/02/08
X-Press 2: Give It	02/08/09
Xtreme: A Donde Se Fue	09/05/08
Xtreme: Te Extrano	09/05/08
Yeah Yeah Yeahs: Cheated Hearts	11/02/08
Yeah Yeah Yeahs: Gold Lion	11/02/08
Yellowcard: Ocean Avenue	11/02/08
Yellowcard: Only One	11/02/08
Yes: Long Distance Runaround (Live)	11/02/08
Ying Yang Twins: Badd	11/02/08
Ying Yang Twins: Drop	06/29/08
Ying Yang Twins: Wait (The Whisper Song)	11/02/08
Yo Yo Yo Kids: PRESENTS	09/05/08
Yoav: Beautiful Lie	10/24/08
Yoav: Club Thing	09/28/08
Yolandita: Y Todavia	11/02/08
Young Buck: U Ain't Goin Nowhere/Buck The World	07/13/08
Young Jeezy: Go Getta	08/24/08
Young Jeezy: I Luv It	08/24/08
Young Jeezy: Soul Survivor	02/08/09
Youngbloodz: U-Way (How We Do It)	08/24/08
Your Vegas: In My Head	08/21/08
Yung Berg: Do That There	11/09/08
Yung Berg: Sexy Lady	11/02/08
Yuridia: Ahora Entendi	11/02/08
Zac Efron: Ladies' Choice	02/01/09
Zacarias Ferreira: Adios	10/19/08
Zion & Lennox: Doncella	11/02/08
Zion I & The Grouch: Hit 'Em	10/19/08
Zion: Fantasma	11/02/08
Zion: The Way She Moves	06/08/08


----------



## etz (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks...that's great. 

Any chance we'll ever be able to choose the videos online, similar to tivocast or guruguides, and then have them all queued up and sent to the TiVo box?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

we have a new winner in "longest post yet still full of good info" category 

also - a problem I had not seen coming. I pulled down about 40 videos and they played great. Now, or course, these videos can not be transferred to the PC via desktop and that in itself is fine
but still all 40 videos show up in shows I can TTG from the Tivo and in various places throughout the list.

It would be great if TiVocast shows that I can not TTG anyway just did not show up in the list of shows I could transfer in TiVo Desktop


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

TiVoStephen said:


> In the previous threads announcing and discussing the new Music Choice feature (where you can use TiVoCast do download free music videos -- just visit TiVo Central -> Find Programs -> Download TV & Movies -> Music Choice), there were a few requests for the list of videos that are available.
> 
> Music Choice has recently added a lot more, and they are now up to 1,818 videos available for you to watch!
> 
> ...


That's some list. Thanks for typing it!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

DaveBogart said:


> That's some list. Thanks for typing it!


and thank you for quoting it in it's entirety.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> and thank you for quoting it in it's entirety.


yah. He won longest post that had no use whatsoever.

I am sure TiVoStephen is a smart enough guy to have gotten the list and copied and pasted it


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Thanks for posting this. Clearly what we need is a "New on Music Choice" category for when they add things. As much as I enjoy some of the videos I just won't make a habit of digging for new videos with no hint of what's new.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Any fans of Dimebag Darrell should download Black Label Society's "In This River", an excellent tribute.

Download Christina Aguilera's "Dirrrty" for other reasons. 

(Snide comment on the availability of *NSTYNC goes here)


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> (Snide comment on the availability of *NSTYNC goes here)


Well, at least they only show up under the "Kidz Only!" category.

yes, I checked


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I dont even know most of thoes bands. They need more 70 80 and 90s


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

for a real laugh take a look at

Gwendolyn: Farm Animal Friends under kidz only.

My family has not stopped laughing yet
Notice how the singer never blinks


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

tootal2 said:


> I dont even know most of thoes bands. They need more 70 80 and 90s


The problem is these are videos not just music. You can't go but so far back to find music videos. MTV wasn't around forever


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

rainwater said:


> The problem is these are videos not just music. You can't go but so far back to find music videos. MTV wasn't around forever


But music videos do pre-date MTV. Many bands were filming and videotaping concerts extensively throughout the 70's, in addition to experimenting with produced videos. And, I don't know about the poster you were replying to, but the older material I'd like to see MusicChoice add is videos which definitely do exist, that I can remember from my youth. 
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/215048/favorite_70s_rock_music_videos_on_youtube.html
http://www.rhino.tv/page/70sand80s


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

gonzotek said:


> But music videos do pre-date MTV. Many bands were filming and videotaping concerts extensively throughout the 70's, in addition to experimenting with produced videos. And, I don't know about the poster you were replying to, but the older material I'd like to see MusicChoice add is videos which definitely do exist, that I can remember from my youth.
> http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/215048/favorite_70s_rock_music_videos_on_youtube.html
> http://www.rhino.tv/page/70sand80s


Most videos pre-MTV are live concerts. I'm guessing making deals to redistribute this content is much different than "music videos".


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

rainwater said:


> Most videos pre-MTV are live concerts. I'm guessing making deals to redistribute this content is much different than "music videos".


Details, details . I want my *M*usic *T*i*V*ovision.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

gonzotek said:


> http://www.rhino.tv/page/70sand80s


Buy or Die!


----------



## JohnBrowning (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow! All that and I think I saw about 6 artists and a dozen songs that I have ANY interest in...


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

etz said:


> Thanks...that's great.
> 
> Any chance we'll ever be able to choose the videos online, similar to tivocast or guruguides, and then have them all queued up and sent to the TiVo box?


No timeline for that at the present, sorry. Hopefully someday.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

ZeoTiVo said:


> It would be great if TiVocast shows that I can not TTG anyway just did not show up in the list of shows I could transfer in TiVo Desktop


This is a good suggestion, and I'll forward it to the Desktop folks.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

nrc said:


> Thanks for posting this. Clearly what we need is a "New on Music Choice" category for when they add things. As much as I enjoy some of the videos I just won't make a habit of digging for new videos with no hint of what's new.


Yup, this is an excellent point.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

tootal2 said:


> I dont even know most of thoes bands. They need more 70 80 and 90s


I turned 40 in 2007. Nothing has made me feel older than not even RECOGNIZING most of the bands on the list -- including the ones that are downloaded the most.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVoStephen said:


> This is a good suggestion, and I'll forward it to the Desktop folks.


Thanks as always for listening and acting on what you hear :up:

PS - lots of groups I did not know as well. Part of the fun though is downloading them and checking them out to see what they have to offer 

also just finding off the wall stuff like "Farm Animal Friends" by Gwendolyn. Meant o be a kids song but it is so bad while not trying to be that it is just hilarious.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TiVoStephen said:


> This is a good suggestion, and I'll forward it to the Desktop folks.


I think part of the reason is so you will know why shows aren't transferable. If shows were missing people might not know why they can't be transfered. Some type of checkbox to filter the results might be nice.


----------



## HVYCHVY (Jul 23, 2004)

Yeah, it would be nice if they had sme 80s hair bands or early MTV rock. I downloaded "Rockstar" and about threw my remote through the TV when it edited the song. It wasn't that bad of a word..... I'd hate to hear what they do to a hard core (C)rap songs.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

rainwater said:


> I think part of the reason is so you will know why shows aren't transferable. If shows were missing people might not know why they can't be transfered. Some type of checkbox to filter the results might be nice.


yah, a checkbox for filter options is fine as well. I just find 40 music videos scattered about my list with the red circle makes it hard to work my list of shows.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

I just looked for several videos on this list and they weren't there. For example, Gwen Stefani: Early Winter. Did it expire already, or is this list a bit ahead of itself?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Music choice never showed up for me. What should I do?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

When you go into TiVoCast Downloads, it should be the second menu item, right under Amazon Unbox.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

windracer said:


> When you go into TiVoCast Downloads, it should be the second menu item, right under Amazon Unbox.


Not there.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

rainwater said:


> The problem is these are videos not just music. You can't go but so far back to find music videos. MTV wasn't around forever


I had mtv about 3 months after they were cable. and they had alot of videos. I use to watch for hours a day. now all they play is bad music and tv shows.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Turtleboy, e-mail me your TSN please.

What do you see listed as the first few items when you go into TiVo Central -> Find Programs -> Download TV & Movies?


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Mars Rocket said:


> I just looked for several videos on this list and they weren't there. For example, Gwen Stefani: Early Winter. Did it expire already, or is this list a bit ahead of itself?


That one expired a couple of days ago.

I updated the list (it's basically the same, with a couple expired). I added the expiration date, although that date is subject to change.


----------



## netsurfer (Jan 16, 2008)

scandia101 said:


> and thank you for quoting it in it's entirety.


I cannot believe he quoted a post that long. What is the point?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Er. . .uh.. yeah, it works. 

Never mind.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Phew!


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Er. . .uh.. yeah, it works.
> 
> Never mind.


We're you looking for it in the Music, Photos, and More section? I know that was where I was looking for it at first, and it took me a while to find it under Pick Programs to Record...although I do think that Pick Programs is a better location for it.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

dylanemcgregor said:


> We're you looking for it in the Music, Photos, and More section? I know that was where I was looking for it at first, and it took me a while to find it under Pick Programs to Record...although I do think that Pick Programs is a better location for it.


----------



## just_a_canadian_ (Jan 16, 2006)

Music choice was there for me the first few days when I purchased my tivo... but now its gone....

Guess this feature is not available in Canada... guess I wont hold my breath........


----------



## TeeVee (Dec 30, 2004)

yup. same here. Was there along and now Music Choice is gone. Has this feature been disabled for Canadians?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, Music Choice, in their infinite wisdom, chose not to include Canadian rights for their service.


----------



## TeeVee (Dec 30, 2004)

Figures. Funny the trial worked well here but as soon as the 30 days were up it disappeared. What a tease.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Are these videos ever going to be updated/rotated? Seems like pretty much the same crop that has been there from the beginning.

If I watch "Farm Animal Friends" one more time, I could possibly go insane.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVotion said:


> If I watch "Farm Animal Friends" one more time, I could possibly go insane.


Gwendolyn sneds out some hypno message, it is why she never blinks. not even once, in the entire video 

so yah, it is time for the rotation. Lets see their version of "Selfish Shellfish" at least


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

At the risk of sounding creepy, I downloaded "Farm Animal Friends" after someone mentioned it here, out of curiosity.

That song is permanently burned into my brain, and I can't get it out. I'm obsessed with knowing why Gwendolyn never blinks. I'm attracted to her and afraid of her at the same time. I'm not sure how to deal with these strange emotions that she stirs. I want to like her, but I'm reasonably convinced she's a robot.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

TiVotion said:


> Are these videos ever going to be updated/rotated? Seems like pretty much the same crop that has been there from the beginning.
> 
> If I watch "Farm Animal Friends" one more time, I could possibly go insane.


It seems that they are about to be.

virtually my entire music choice folder has flags next to each video, and they are all dated for the 17th.

In addition, any I download new, are are also dated the 17th.

It will be interesting to see what we get next week


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

I just noticed today that all but 2 (out of about 90) videos that I had downloaded were deleted. I knew that this would happen with some videos, but I was disappointed to have everything disappear all at once.

The part I don't get is that it seems like a good number of these videos were still available, so I've downloaded them again...which seems like a waste of my time and their bandwidth.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Has anyone mentioned that the interface for Downloads changed? Good to see an option to list new additions.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

dylanemcgregor said:


> I just noticed today that all but 2 (out of about 90) videos that I had downloaded were deleted. I knew that this would happen with some videos, but I was disappointed to have everything disappear all at once.
> 
> The part I don't get is that it seems like a good number of these videos were still available, so I've downloaded them again...which seems like a waste of my time and their bandwidth.


Yes, many of those videos were reposted, they now have an expiration of 3/31/08.

In another thread TiVoStephen said there is a lot of good things coming in the next few weeks, so keep an eye on music choice.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Can I request The Dog's, Your Mama's on Crack Rock?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

TiVoStephen said:


> I turned 40 in 2007. Nothing has made me feel older than not even RECOGNIZING most of the bands on the list -- including the ones that are downloaded the most.


Try spending 3 weeks where everything on TV is in German except CNN International and desperately tune to Viva and Viva2 in the middle of the sleepless night in an attempt to become relevant again.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

TiVotion said:


> At the risk of sounding creepy, I downloaded "Farm Animal Friends" after someone mentioned it here, out of curiosity.
> 
> That song is permanently burned into my brain, and I can't get it out. I'm obsessed with knowing why Gwendolyn never blinks. I'm attracted to her and afraid of her at the same time. I'm not sure how to deal with these strange emotions that she stirs. I want to like her, but I'm reasonably convinced she's a robot.





ZeoTiVo said:


> Gwendolyn sneds out some hypno message, it is why she never blinks. not even once, in the entire video
> 
> so yah, it is time for the rotation. Lets see their version of "Selfish Shellfish" at least


Well, since the "Kidz" section is down to TWO videos total and all the KidzBop versions and Laurie Berkner, etc are gone, I just saw this yesterday and can't get it out of my mind (have a 5 yo and a 18 mo).

As we were searching for videos this weekend my wife said "Why was this so good last month and now it's lame?" Seriously, only TWO kids choices (Cheeta Girls and Gwendolyn)? They should try for at least a dozen vids per pre-sorted categories at all times, don't you think?


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Bumping with updated list in the first post. Many new categories, many new videos!


----------



## Tegan (Jan 2, 2007)

TiVoStephen said:


> Bumping with updated list in the first post. Many new categories, many new videos!


With so many expiring today (6/8) will there be the same amount of new ones replacing them? Could we get a list of just the new ones?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I think that most of the expiring ones are made available again immediately, with new expiration dates. So far, IIRC, there's only one of my expired videos that I haven't been able to redownload.


----------



## Tegan (Jan 2, 2007)

Bump? Any new updates to report?


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

The sound quality seems decent on Music Choice, but the video quality is fair to poor at best. Some videos such as Too Bad by Nickelback exhibit a weird flickering. Others have weird chroma noise that makes it look like Music Choice takes a VHS tape and encodes the videos through a composite or coax cable.

I know there are many legacy customers still using non-HD Tivo S2s. If we can't get HD videos, is there any chance that Music Choice could upgrade to SD widescreen instead of letterboxing videos within an analog 4:3 window? I can't believe the video quality is this pooro on Music Choice.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

JimboG said:


> The sound quality seems decent on Music Choice, but the video quality is fair to poor at best. Some videos such as Too Bad by Nickelback exhibit a weird flickering. Others have weird chroma noise that makes it look like Music Choice takes a VHS tape and encodes the videos through a composite or coax cable.


Can you be sure the videos weren't produced that way on purpose? 
Some bands do some weird $h*t when they make a video.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

steve614 said:


> Can you be sure the videos weren't produced that way on purpose?
> Some bands do some weird $h*t when they make a video.


No, I've actually seen some of these same videos in HD on MHD (the HD music channel from MTV, VH1, and CMT). Savin' Me by Nickelback and White and Nerdy by Weird Al both have HD videos. I can see that Music Choice might not send out HD videos for the relatively few folks who have Tivo S3s and Tivo HDs, but does the standard def video have to look so bad?


----------

